# Fall 2010 Professional Internships



## sneekypeeks

Hey guys, figured I would get the thread started.  Anyone hear when the applications will be up?  I figure around mid February.  I am applying for the Food and Beverage and the Retail Management Internships.

Is there a Fall 2010 PI Facebook page yet?


----------



## kmg148

Yes, there is. But it only has like 10 members.

I just posted a thread like this as well, so I guess everyone can disregard that.

I'm going for Guest Relations.


----------



## Crimson

I have heard that non alumni/management ones will be posted tomorrow/today (the 22nd) but I am not positive of this by any means.

I'm applying for a few. Rooms and Related Management, Magic Kingdom Event Assistant and Disney Event Group Client Concierge. I heard these were all extremely competitive (ha, but which one's aren't?). If I don't get it, I think i'm moving down regardless and going full time and trying to work my way up.


----------



## Disneygirl86

I'm waiting to apply!

I'd like to apply to a marketing internship, a management internship, and GR.


----------



## glendalais

Does anyone know how the hours for Florida-Site (Non-Management) PIs work? Is it sorta like the CP in that they're scheduled a large number of hours?

I'm a Hospitality Major up at Valencia CC in Orlando, and need to do an internship as part of my program. Because we're local, WDW posts Internships through our Placement Office that only requires 10 hours per week, which would work much better with the whole going to school factor.

If I did apply for a PI, I would probably be going for something in HR (Casting Services/College Recruiting/Human Resources) or Guest Relations.


----------



## kmg148

Apparently Management Internships opened today!


----------



## Berlioz70

Most of the PIs are O&T so you work the regular 40 hours a week. Based on the ones you mentioned, I'd say you're looking at a 8-4:30 schedule M-F. Guest Relations would be different.


----------



## DisneyLover83

I will be applying for a few different Finance positions (Advisory and Assurance, Financial Reporting).


----------



## Melinda22

I am an interior architecture major. So I will be sending in my resume for an Engineering PI, specifically for interior design or architecture. I also want to apply for Disney Design Group.

I will consider more as they are posted, but I definitely want to stay in design in some shape or form. I just want to see their descriptions and requirements before I make my decision.


----------



## Crimson

Has anyone applied for a management PI before? I am putting the finishing touches on my resume, and was wondering if we are supposed to submit a cover letter with it?


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes - you should submit a cover letter for each position you apply for.


----------



## Crimson

Thank you! I know I'm supposed to put my resume on my profile. So I assume when I click on "apply for job" that is when I submit my cover letter?


----------



## sneekypeeks

I wonder when the rest of the PI's are going to go up.  Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## DisneyLover83

Some Finance PI's went up yesterday. I have not started the app's yet as I do not think they are all listed because there was more last session.


----------



## scubasam

I am confused...

One some of the postings, it states:

_Materials Required: 

College transcripts (official or unofficial) _

So, do I attach a transcript with my resume, or wait on sending that until they ask?

Thanks!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Crimson said:


> Thank you! I know I'm supposed to put my resume on my profile. So I assume when I click on "apply for job" that is when I submit my cover letter?



I'm curious about this as well. Should I just put them all into the same document?


----------



## kmg148

Come on alumni PI's!!


----------



## graygables

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> I'm curious about this as well. Should I just put them all into the same document?



Trying to remember, but it seems like there was a place to build a profile first.  When you clicked to download your files, you had the option of choosing resume or cover letter, so each document could be downloaded independently.  It's been awhile, though, so you might have to play with it.


----------



## Berlioz70

As a current CM I use the internal process: I have my seven different resumes saved to my profile. Then when I apply for a role I select the Resume I want and then upload a new Cover Letter written specifically for that role.

It's been a long time since I used the external process, but I'm thinking it's the same way?


----------



## Crimson

I applied for the Lodging PI so far, and basically, you go ahead and upload your resume onto your "profile"... then once you select "apply for job" it immediately takes you to upload a cover letter. After that it's pretty routine application questions. The overall process took me about 15 minutes. Now I'm just hoping for an interview.

I heard alumni applications will be up first week of february, but by no means am i sure of this.


----------



## DisneyLover83

scubasam said:


> I am confused...
> 
> One some of the postings, it states:
> 
> _Materials Required:
> 
> College transcripts (official or unofficial) _
> 
> So, do I attach a transcript with my resume, or wait on sending that until they ask?
> 
> Thanks!



Last session I received a separate request for my transcripts from the Finance Department after my 1st interview but before the 2nd interview. It was not something that went in with my app.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Hey guys,

CP alum, graduating in May (thank god) and so anxious for PIs to post.

I applied for 2 MIs and I'm planning on apply for 3-4 PIs. They are all directly related to my experience and degree. I had heard that you are not encourage to apply to more than 3-4, but if they are all clearly relevant do you think applying to a couple more will "hurt" you?


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Berlioz70 said:


> As a current CM I use the internal process: I have my seven different resumes saved to my profile. Then when I apply for a role I select the Resume I want and then upload a new Cover Letter written specifically for that role.
> 
> It's been a long time since I used the external process, but I'm thinking it's the same way?



Thanks everyone! I'm hoping to apply starting Saturday...maybe by then there will be even more posted. 

Brenna, I'm a current Cast Member at the moment, (Seasonal), and I'm wondering if I can use either process. I've been crazy busy with school and work this week, so I haven't created a profile yet. Are they both through the same job site, or is there a separate portal on the hub somewhere? I suppose it might not matter too much either way in the end.

Alright Fall 2010 PI hopefuls! It's been a while since I've been active on this site, so I guess I should reintroduce myself. I'm Caitee, and I was a CP during Spring 2009. I worked a couple of different places in the Magic Kingdom and I absolutely love it! I'm planning on applying for the Operations Management Internship and possibly the Food & Beverage Management Internship. I really want to apply for the PI that works with the Y.E.S. Programs, but I think it is only available in the spring. We'll see! 

Are any of the rest of you former CP's? If so, where did you work?


----------



## Berlioz70

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Brenna, I'm a current Cast Member at the moment, (Seasonal), and I'm wondering if I can use either process. I've been crazy busy with school and work this week, so I haven't created a profile yet. Are they both through the same job site, or is there a separate portal on the hub somewhere? I suppose it might not matter too much either way in the end.



It depends on where the job is posted, some are posted internally, some externally and some both.

If it posts internally then I would apply for it that way. But from my experience, the majority of them post externally so you'd have to apply through Disneycareers.com.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Berlioz70 said:


> It depends on where the job is posted, some are posted internally, some externally and some both.
> 
> If it posts internally then I would apply for it that way. But from my experience, the majority of them post externally so you'd have to apply through Disneycareers.com.



Thank you. I've been having a hard time with all of this because I'm so far away from Florida right now! My leaders want to and are willing to help me get an PI, but there is only so much I can do over email, unfortunately. Thank goodness for these boards, at least I can get some questions answered!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

I was just offered a Management Internship interview!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

What does the phone screening consist of? I know its essentially a first cut interview but I am wondering what to expect? Job history? Full fledged situationals?


----------



## scubasam

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> What does the phone screening consist of? I know its essentially a first cut interview but I am wondering what to expect? Job history? Full fledged situationals?



Great question. I'd love to know, as well...


----------



## floaton

Does anyone know when the Graphic Design and Imagineering Internships post?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FoxwithEars

Hi can someone help me? I am sort of confused with these PI's. I looked at the site and I saw three different internship programs(DL, Walt Disney Imagineering, WDW). Does anyone know the differences between these programs? Also I am an engineer major and didn't do the CP. Thank you!


----------



## glendalais

FoxwithEars said:


> Hi can someone help me? I am sort of confused with these PI's. I looked at the site and I saw three different internship programs(DL, Walt Disney Imagineering, WDW). Does anyone know the differences between these programs? Also I am an engineer major and didn't do the CP. Thank you!



Walt Disney Parks and Resorts is proud to offer _Disney Professional Internship_ programs at three of our domestic locations:

_Disneyland_ Resort (Anaheim, Calif.)
_Walt Disney World_ Resort (Lake Buena Vista, Fla.)
_Walt Disney Imagineering_ (Glendale, Calif./Anaheim, Calif./Bay Lake, Fla.)

In addition to the different locations, each of the three worksites offer slightly different _Disney Professional Internship_ opportunities.

The _Walt Disney World_ Resort generally offers the widest array of opportunities, while the _Disneyland_ Resort generally does not require Participants to have previously completed the _Disney College Program_. _Walt Disney Imagineering_ generally has the fewest number of internships, most of them in Engineering and related fields.


----------



## FoxwithEars

Oh thanks a lot for the information! Do you know when the Walt Disney Imagineering internships come out?


----------



## glendalais

_Walt Disney Imagineering_ will generally post _Disney Professional Internships_ on a as-needed basis through DisneyCareers.com.

They also offer their _ImagiNations_ competition, the winners of which will be considered for internship opportunities, _Disney Professional Internship_ and otherwise, with that organization. In addition, all qualified applicants will be considered for internship opportunities throughout The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies.


----------



## FoxwithEars

Oh sweet. Do the engineer internships require the CP? And also when can people start applying for that internship? Thanks!


----------



## kmg148

FoxwithEars said:


> Oh sweet. Do the engineer internships require the CP? And also when can people start applying for that internship? Thanks!



I'm pretty sure they are not alumni based, but if you are in the running with someone else and they can't decide, if they did the CP they might have a better chance.

Hopefully they would post the spots in the coming week, although sometimes they are late. It should be within the month though.


----------



## missxmadden

What exactly is the Professional Internship? Like, what do you do? 

I am still in College and I am doing the Disney College Program. I have a major in journalism with a minor in english. Do they have anything for that?


----------



## sneekypeeks

I have a management screening interview on Monday.  I am really excited.  

The Professional Internships are internships that you can do at WDW (or other parts) that specialize in your general area of education.  They do have communication ones.  Google "Disney Professional Internships" and you will get the site.  Check that out for the information.  There should be a lot more internship postings in the next couple of weeks, don't get discouraged if nothing is up yet in your area.


----------



## wdwfam

There are some Fall'10  PI's up on the website today.  Let the fun begin!  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Yeah, saw the ones posted today and applied for a couple. I had my MI screening two days ago.

Any clue when alumni-only's are posting? thats the last thing I'm going to submit an app for.


----------



## sneekypeeks

alumni only are up.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

sneekypeeks said:


> alumni only are up.



Disney College Program Alumni-Only
Professional Internships Application
Thank you for your interest in Disney Professional Internships!

We are not accepting applications at this time.

Fall 2010 Disney College Program Alumni-Only Professional Internships will be posted mid-late January 2010.


?


----------



## FoxwithEars

Does anyone know if there are any engineer internships? if any are they up? thanks!


----------



## kmg148

As some of us have said before, yes there are engineering internships. Check the site (www.disneyinterns.com) to see if they are available. If they aren't, they will be soon.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Disney College Program Alumni-Only
> Professional Internships Application
> Thank you for your interest in Disney Professional Internships!
> 
> We are not accepting applications at this time.
> 
> Fall 2010 Disney College Program Alumni-Only Professional Internships will be posted mid-late January 2010.
> 
> 
> ?



Thank you for your interest in our Company and for taking the time to apply for WDW Professional Internship (College Program Alumni Only) - Fall 2010.

We are reviewing the background and experience of those who have applied for this position and may contact those individuals whose experience aligns with the qualifications of this position.

Again, we thank you for your time and interest in our Company!

The Walt Disney Company and affiliated companies


----------



## wdwfam

sneekypeeks said:


> Thank you for your interest in our Company and for taking the time to apply for WDW Professional Internship (College Program Alumni Only) - Fall 2010.
> 
> We are reviewing the background and experience of those who have applied for this position and may contact those individuals whose experience aligns with the qualifications of this position.
> 
> Again, we thank you for your time and interest in our Company!
> 
> The Walt Disney Company and affiliated companies




I'm confused, too.  There are CP alumni only and regular PIs posted if you look around at all the different job descriptions.


----------



## kmg148

Hopefully any current or former PI's can answer this.

Did any of you apply/accept a spot in the CP as a backup plan? If so, and you were accepted into a PI position, were you able to have your program fee transferred to the PI fee? (Totally understandable if that's not the case, just curious.) Also, if you accepted, how did you notify them you were doing a PI instead?


----------



## sneekypeeks

You can accept the CP then get hired for the PI.  There are no negative effects of doing this.  The $100 does count if you are in housing for your PI.  Not everyone opts into housing.

I had my phone interview scheduled for 10 am this morning.  The interviewer called the wrong number.  Another 26 hours of stress....love it


----------



## graygables

kmg148 said:


> Hopefully any current or former PI's can answer this.
> 
> Did any of you apply/accept a spot in the CP as a backup plan? If so, and you were accepted into a PI position, were you able to have your program fee transferred to the PI fee? (Totally understandable if that's not the case, just curious.) Also, if you accepted, how did you notify them you were doing a PI instead?



I accepted the CP for Spring 2009 as a backup plan, which was a good thing as the economy caused Disney to cancel all but a few of the management internship positions.  I wound up coming as a CP.  There was noise about the internships not being offered for the Fall as well, so I applied and accepted an extension of my CP.  In April, out of the blue, they called and offered me a management internship for the Fall.  After I accepted, I called the CP office, explained, and declined the extension.  She congratulated me profusely and wished me well.

I had been told when I applied for the PI that it would be no problem to transfer the program fee, btw.

Just remember, though, that you can't be here on a student program longer than 12 months, so you can do a regular CP season and a PI, but not advantage, nor can you extend your PI at the end of your program.  I did not know that going into the PI and my leader tried to get them to let me extend, but it was "no".  I did wind up getting statused, but my situation is extremely unique.


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> I had my phone interview scheduled for 10 am this morning.  The interviewer called the wrong number.  Another 26 hours of stress....love it



Oh NO!!!  I was sending all kinds of pixie dust today, so I'll keep it coming (it never expires anyway...  )


----------



## kmg148

graygables said:


> I accepted the CP for Spring 2009 as a backup plan, which was a good thing as the economy caused Disney to cancel all but a few of the management internship positions.  I wound up coming as a CP.  There was noise about the internships not being offered for the Fall as well, so I applied and accepted an extension of my CP.  In April, out of the blue, they called and offered me a management internship for the Fall.  After I accepted, I called the CP office, explained, and declined the extension.  She congratulated me profusely and wished me well.
> 
> I had been told when I applied for the PI that it would be no problem to transfer the program fee, btw.
> 
> Just remember, though, that you can't be here on a student program longer than 12 months, so you can do a regular CP season and a PI, but not advantage, nor can you extend your PI at the end of your program.  I did not know that going into the PI and my leader tried to get them to let me extend, but it was "no".  I did wind up getting statused, but my situation is extremely unique.



Thanks so much Gray!

I did know about the 12 months, which is why I applied for Fall only, in the event I was rejected for the Fall PI.

You might know this too, were you able to upload a cover letter to the Alumni Only application? Or did you only apply for Management PI's?

Thanks again for the help. At first I did a far back search for PI threads and saw that this was discouraged, then I saw your post saying that it was fine. I'm glad you saw this thread and reassured me!

One more question (sorry!) and this is open to everyone: What was the screening interview like? Do you remember any of the questions? It was so easy to prepare for the CP interview because of the wealth of information. It is much harder for the PI!


----------



## graygables

kmg148 said:


> Thanks so much Gray!
> 
> I did know about the 12 months, which is why I applied for Fall only, in the event I was rejected for the Fall PI.
> 
> You might know this too, were you able to upload a cover letter to the Alumni Only application? Or did you only apply for Management PI's?
> 
> Thanks again for the help. At first I did a far back search for PI threads and saw that this was discouraged, then I saw your post saying that it was fine. I'm glad you saw this thread and reassured me!
> 
> One more question (sorry!) and this is open to everyone: What was the screening interview like? Do you remember any of the questions? It was so easy to prepare for the CP interview because of the wealth of information. It is much harder for the PI!



You are very welcome!  I can't help with the cover letter question as there was no "alumni only" option for Spring '09.  I understand they revamped the system the following semester.

The initial interview, as I recall, was simply making sure you understood the requirements as far as Disney Look, transportation, etc.  The second screening was more about why I wanted to work for Disney and then situational questions, "Give me an example of a time you..." kind of things.  There was discussion about the roles I had chosen (I had both management and non-management, 5, if I recall...) then the interviewer told me she would be moving my application forward in all 5 areas.  After that, I only received one interview request for the Retail Management internship.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Gray, thanks for the pixie dust...my nerves could use it!  You have a PM


----------



## kmg148

graygables said:


> You are very welcome!  I can't help with the cover letter question as there was no "alumni only" option for Spring '09.  I understand they revamped the system the following semester.
> 
> The initial interview, as I recall, was simply making sure you understood the requirements as far as Disney Look, transportation, etc.  The second screening was more about why I wanted to work for Disney and then situational questions, "Give me an example of a time you..." kind of things.  There was discussion about the roles I had chosen (I had both management and non-management, 5, if I recall...) then the interviewer told me she would be moving my application forward in all 5 areas.  After that, I only received one interview request for the Retail Management internship.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## rachaelfig

Question - I applied for an Animal Programs internship the other day. It said to have my transcript saved in my computer, but the application never asked for it. Did I miss something, or is that something they'll ask for if I pass some sort of screening? And about how soon do you think I'll hear anything?

Thanks!!


----------



## kmg148

Did anyone attach a cover letter for a specific position for Alumni Only? I'm only applying for one.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

kmg148 said:


> Did anyone attach a cover letter for a specific position for Alumni Only? I'm only applying for one.



Yes, I uploaded two separate cover letters on my work bench profile. Granted, they were incredibly similiar to one another, but I still thought it would be good to have one for each position.


----------



## kmg148

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Yes, I uploaded two separate cover letters on my work bench profile. Granted, they were incredibly similiar to one another, but I still thought it would be good to have one for each position.



Thanks so much!! I haven't filled out the app yet (this week!) and I was worried that after I poured a huge amount of time into my cover letter, I wouldn't be able to upload it because it's like a common application.

I'm sure this has been asked, but what is everyone applying for?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Just had my screening interview.  I don't think it went that well.  When she asked about my job history, all of my jobs were out of order.  At the end, I asked her if she was passing my resume on instead of asking the most professional "Is there any reason you do not believe I am qualified for these positions".  My answers just seemed kind of all over the place.  Oh well, she said I would know something in about four weeks.  Here is to waiting and praying.

I applied for Lodging Management, Retail Management, Operations Management, Guest Relations and Training and Development


----------



## kmg148

sneekypeeks said:


> Just had my screening interview.  I don't think it went that well.  When she asked about my job history, all of my jobs were out of order.  At the end, I asked her if she was passing my resume on instead of asking the most professional "Is there any reason you do not believe I am qualified for these positions".  My answers just seemed kind of all over the place.  Oh well, she said I would know something in about four weeks.  Here is to waiting and praying.
> 
> I applied for Lodging Management, Retail Management, Operations Management, Guest Relations and Training and Development



I'm sorry!  Don't think for the worst quite yet.

Could you post what your questions were? If you rather send a PM, that's fine too.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

So I had my MI screening interview last Friday. It was rather awkward as I couldn't really hear the recruiter and had to keep asking her to repeat herself (it sounded like perhaps she had a headset on and the mouthpiece was too far away or something!) 

But she was very nice and at the end said I did a fantastic job.
That night I filled out the PI Alumni application. I had THAT screening interview scheduled for yesterday... and the same woman called! 

She said that technically the screening interview she did for Management Internships would apply to the alumni-only PIs as well, but that she saw my name and recognized it since I did such a fantastic job last week and wanted to call back to ask some more role-specific questions for the new PIs I applied for and ask my top 4 choices overall!

She said at the end "You did a fantastic job last week, and continued to do so today, and I'm very hopeful that something good will come your way."

I'm really happy! Like I said, it was very awkward so I thought I didnt' do very well - but I guess it was fine! I mean, she was very nice so she could just be saying that haha but it makes me cautiously optimistic...


----------



## kaysn87

Hello everyone! I am new to the Dis Boards and had a question regarding the MI's and PI's. I was wondering how long it took to hear back about scheduling a screening interview after you had submitted your resume and applied for the job?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

kaysn87 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the Dis Boards and had a question regarding the MI's and PI's. I was wondering how long it took to hear back about scheduling a screening interview after you had submitted your resume and applied for the job?



I submitted my MI application and was contacted via e-mail for a screening interview about 5 days later.

I haven't heard yet on the PIs that I just applied for on Friday. 

Hope that helps


----------



## kaysn87

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I submitted my MI application and was contacted via e-mail for a screening interview about 5 days later.
> 
> I haven't heard yet on the PIs that I just applied for on Friday.
> 
> Hope that helps



Thanks for the info!


----------



## sneekypeeks

The questions asked were like, do you ahve a car?  Do you fit the Disney look?  Tell me about past job experiences, tell me about your time with Disney.  Stuff like that.  Nothing too complicated.


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I submitted my MI application and was contacted via e-mail for a screening interview about 5 days later.
> 
> I haven't heard yet on the PIs that I just applied for on Friday.
> 
> Hope that helps



Thanks for the info. I'm applying next week.


----------



## KnightFarms

kaysn87 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the Dis Boards and had a question regarding the MI's and PI's. I was wondering how long it took to hear back about scheduling a screening interview after you had submitted your resume and applied for the job?



i applied for an MI on 1/26, and just received an e-mail today to schedule an interview... so over 2 weeks.


I just scheduled my interview for Web 2/17 at 9:45am... the waiting begins.


----------



## kaysn87

Thank you everyone for your responses! I scheduled my screening interview for next week . Good luck to everyone applying!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Hey, anyone had any interviews?  Lame attempt at bumping the thread nonchalantly.


----------



## kmg148

Lol, I really hope more people find this thread and start posting!


----------



## Ariel864

I just applied for 3 PIs this past week. One of which was like Saturday. 2 are animal program PIs and the other one is management. I received an email from animal programs asking a few questions in which I had to answer via email. How long does it usually take to asked to participate in a screening interview?


----------



## kmg148

For those of you that have written cover letters, I have a correct address to use, but who did you direct the salutation to? (The person who you are writing the letter to)

Did you say recruiter? Or something else?


----------



## bopnopper9

I applied for some MI/PIs about a week ago.  I got an email like a week later asking to set up a screening interview.

I'm worried it didn't go very well.  She asked a TON of questions like, "Tell me about a time you...." and some were situations I've never really been in.  For example, "Tell me about a time you were in charge of a project and something went wrong."  I stuttered a lot and it didn't help that I had trouble hearing her.

Anyway, now I'm just playing the waiting game.   I applied for a Fall CP, just in case. 

Weird thing though, a few days after my interview I got a second email, identical to the one I had already gotten asking me to set up a screening interview.  But I already had my screening interview.  Should I call back again?  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Go or go ahead

Does anyone know if the list of posted internships is comprehensive, or are they going to continue to post internships?  They don't seem to have the one I want listed...


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

bopnopper9 said:


> Weird thing though, a few days after my interview I got a second email, identical to the one I had already gotten asking me to set up a screening interview.  But I already had my screening interview.  Should I call back again?  Has this happened to anyone else?



I got three of those emails total. I called right after I got the first one and scheduled my interview, and then got two more before my interview. I have not gotten any more since then, so I'm not real worried about it. I'm just trying to think positive and think that multiple emails must mean that they really want me, haha!


----------



## Ariel864

Don't know for sure about the screening interview... but did you apply for more than one? Do you need to get screened per interview or does that encompass all that you applied for?


----------



## kmg148

bopnopper9 said:


> I applied for some MI/PIs about a week ago.  I got an email like a week later asking to set up a screening interview.
> 
> I'm worried it didn't go very well.  She asked a TON of questions like, "Tell me about a time you...." and some were situations I've never really been in.  For example, "Tell me about a time you were in charge of a project and something went wrong."  I stuttered a lot and it didn't help that I had trouble hearing her.
> 
> Anyway, now I'm just playing the waiting game.   I applied for a Fall CP, just in case.
> 
> Weird thing though, a few days after my interview I got a second email, identical to the one I had already gotten asking me to set up a screening interview.  But I already had my screening interview.  Should I call back again?  Has this happened to anyone else?




I'm sorry! Don't worry though, no sense in worrying if you have no control over it now!

What other questions were you asked if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## lhighlan

bopnopper9 said:


> I applied for some MI/PIs about a week ago.  I got an email like a week later asking to set up a screening interview.
> 
> I'm worried it didn't go very well.  She asked a TON of questions like, "Tell me about a time you...." and some were situations I've never really been in.  For example, "Tell me about a time you were in charge of a project and something went wrong."  I stuttered a lot and it didn't help that I had trouble hearing her.
> 
> Anyway, now I'm just playing the waiting game.   I applied for a Fall CP, just in case.
> 
> Weird thing though, a few days after my interview I got a second email, identical to the one I had already gotten asking me to set up a screening interview.  But I already had my screening interview.  Should I call back again?  Has this happened to anyone else?







kaysn87 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the Dis Boards and had a question regarding the MI's and PI's. I was wondering how long it took to hear back about scheduling a screening interview after you had submitted your resume and applied for the job?





In response to BOTH of these posts, I applied on Sunday the 7th and received my request to interview on Friday the 12th. I received the exact same email about an hour ago and I haven't scheduled my interview yet, so that did happen to me too!

kaysn87, hope you get your request soon!


----------



## kaysn87

lhighlan said:


> kaysn87, hope you get your request soon!



I did! Thank you! My interview is on Thursday, so fingers crossed everything goes alright. As for the job postings, my college recruiter (I'm currently a Campus Rep for the CP) has told us that all the jobs have already been posted, so what's listed are the only ones they are offering for the Fall 2010 program.


----------



## bopnopper9

So I called and asked and they told me that the reason I got a few of those emails is because I didn't apply for all my PIs at once.  I applied for some at one time and then later I applied for more.  So that might be the case for some of you guys.

Honestly the only questions I really remember were that the "Tell me about the time you..." questions just wouldn't stop coming.  It began with general questions like "Will you be able to provide transportation for yourself" and "Are you comfortable living away from home."  Then moved on to unlimited "Tell me about a time you were involved in a project that changed halfway through." or "What was the most difficult experience you had on your College Program and how did you overcome it" etc. etc. 

Good luck to all those who have yet to apply!  And I'm just gonna sit here crossing my fingers!!  I applied for the CP anyway, just in case.  I will hopefully at least get accepted into that!


----------



## kmg148

Aw okay, thanks for sharing! I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## DisneyLover83

My request to interview arrived yesterday and my phone screening is scheduled for this Saturday at 6pm, not ideal but it was all they had. Looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## KnightFarms

I'm mostly a lurker, but I wanted to let everyone know some of the questions they asked me during my screening interview for 2 Management Internships: Theme Park Operations, and Lodging. 

The interview lasted about 25 minutes, and the call arrive right on time from a "blocked" number

I don't remember who my interviewer was, but she was super bubbly with a slight southern accent. 


Decribe your past working experience, please hgihlight what about the job you liked the most.
Communication: describe a situation where there was a conflict with a client, boss, or other work related person and how it was resolved.
Flexibility: Describe a situation where you demonstrated flexibility
Teamwork: Are you more independent or team realted? Describe what good team work is to you.
Computer skills: Rate low, medium, or high on various computer programs.
Language: Do you speak another language and what is your proficiency in that language?
Leadership: Describe past leadership roles.
Rate what your preference in work areas would be
Do you have anything else that you would like to mention that was not already covered in the interview.

She said that I would hear back something by May 1st at the very latest, and that I did a great job.

Now the waiting begins.

Good luck everyone else!!!!!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

So here's a question. I applied for Management Internships and checked off many Alumni-only PIs. My interviewer on my 2nd interview asked me to rank my top 4 overall.

Will that affect me being considered for the ones I did not rank? I mean, I would be happy with any of the alumni PIs that I checked off...


----------



## Berlioz70

I applied for 5, ranked my top three, had second round interviews for two (my third and fourth choice) and was offered my fourth. It sounds like four is becoming more of the norm, it was hard to select my top three. But if you are qualified for those beyond your top choices, they must still get your stuff. My PI was Spring 09.


----------



## kaysn87

So I just had my interview. I'm not to sure how to judge how it went . We'll see, the wait will be the worst part.


----------



## kmg148

KnightFarms said:


> I'm mostly a lurker, but I wanted to let everyone know some of the questions they asked me during my screening interview for 2 Management Internships: Theme Park Operations, and Lodging.
> 
> The interview lasted about 25 minutes, and the call arrive right on time from a "blocked" number
> 
> I don't remember who my interviewer was, but she was super bubbly with a slight southern accent.
> 
> 
> Decribe your past working experience, please hgihlight what about the job you liked the most.
> Communication: describe a situation where there was a conflict with a client, boss, or other work related person and how it was resolved.
> Flexibility: Describe a situation where you demonstrated flexibility
> Teamwork: Are you more independent or team realted? Describe what good team work is to you.
> Computer skills: Rate low, medium, or high on various computer programs.
> Language: Do you speak another language and what is your proficiency in that language?
> Leadership: Describe past leadership roles.
> Rate what your preference in work areas would be
> Do you have anything else that you would like to mention that was not already covered in the interview.
> 
> She said that I would hear back something by May 1st at the very latest, and that I did a great job.
> 
> Now the waiting begins.
> 
> Good luck everyone else!!!!!



Thanks so much for that!

Did anyone apply for an alumni one, have a screening interview and then apply for a management one? This is what I'm thinking about doing and I'm curious if they would require a separate screening interview in addition to the alumni one, or just use the same answers!

Secondly, anyone else out there still haven't applied yet? I'm still waiting to hear back from some people about my resume/cover letter.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> So here's a question. I applied for Management Internships and checked off many Alumni-only PIs. My interviewer on my 2nd interview asked me to rank my top 4 overall.
> 
> Will that affect me being considered for the ones I did not rank? I mean, I would be happy with any of the alumni PIs that I checked off...



You had a second interview already?  Was it a second screening interview or was it the second round interview?  Thanks for the information and good luck!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

sneekypeeks said:


> You had a second interview already?  Was it a second screening interview or was it the second round interview?  Thanks for the information and good luck!



No it wasn't really a "second interview." I had my MI screening the day before alumni-onlys went up. So I did that and then the next day applied for the alumni-onlys when I saw they were posted. I set up my screening interview for those, and the same interviewer as the 1st time called me and basically said that since she had already interviewed me she'd just ask me some role-specific questions for the alum-only's I checked off and have me rate my top 4 overall. So really it was like 1 screening interview.. broke in half. lol


----------



## DisneyLover83

I had my screening interview tonight and it went well, I could hear her good, she was nice and personable and I knew what I was going to say so I am pretty happy! I guess some people do these from home because she was about 15 minutes late calling me and I could hear her kids in the background fighting


----------



## letsgobigblue

I had my interview about two and half weeks ago, and last friday I called the number they gave us for the interview line because my interviewer said I could use it to check up on the status of my application. When  I talked to the gentlemen he told me that they would make a decision by early this week and I could call back then. Seems a little early, but my interviewer did say that labor operations, two of the jobs I applied for are in this department, is not a job often applied for. Maybe the scarcity of other applicants in my field have made the decision process quicker. I'll let everyone know how it goes, fingers crossed!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

letsgobigblue said:


> I had my interview about two and half weeks ago, and last friday I called the number they gave us for the interview line because my interviewer said I could use it to check up on the status of my application. When  I talked to the gentlemen he told me that they would make a decision by early this week and I could call back then. Seems a little early, but my interviewer did say that labor operations, two of the jobs I applied for are in this department, is not a job often applied for. Maybe the scarcity of other applicants in my field have made the decision process quicker. I'll let everyone know how it goes, fingers crossed!



Thats great! I hope that you do hear back early! Did you only apply for the labor ops ones?? Or did you apply for others as well?

Hmmm.. my interviewer said I would be contacted anytime between now and may 1st... she didn't give me a # to call.


----------



## letsgobigblue

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Thats great! I hope that you do hear back early! Did you only apply for the labor ops ones?? Or did you apply for others as well?
> 
> Hmmm.. my interviewer said I would be contacted anytime between now and may 1st... she didn't give me a # to call.



I applied for 2 labor ops and the DVC sales assistant. Hopefully, I find out this week.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

letsgobigblue said:


> I applied for 2 labor ops and the DVC sales assistant. Hopefully, I find out this week.



I also checked off DVC sales on my role checklist. Were you told that you would hear back on that this week as well???


----------



## sneekypeeks

Good luck on hearing back!  Does anyone have the job description for the Magic Kingdom Event Assistant?  If you do, could you post it here, or PM it to me?  Thanks.


----------



## Kookaburra2211

I had a screening interview for MI positions last night, and she told me I'd be hearing back about the next step within 3-4 weeks. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## extrahoursguy

I just scheduled a follow up interview for the Internal Communications Internship. It's two weeks away and she told me that all the managers would be in on my interview. Yikes!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

You were contacted for a 2nd interview? did they email or call you? Not that I applied for that one, I'm just curious


----------



## kmg148

Submitted my application this afternoon and have an interview scheduled for Saturday at 1:00!

Has anyone applied for alumni onlys AND management?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

kmg148 said:


> Submitted my application this afternoon and have an interview scheduled for Saturday at 1:00!
> 
> Has anyone applied for alumni onlys AND management?



Me! I applied for two MIs and checked off SEVERAL alumni-onlys. 

My interview was great. Its like a slightly more intense CP interview with more situationals


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Me! I applied for two MIs and checked off SEVERAL alumni-onlys.
> 
> My interview was great. Its like a slightly more intense CP interview with more situationals



Thanks!

Questions for you:

Were you asked if you were applying/had applied for any MI's in your Alumni Only interview?

Second, have you been contacted about MI screening interviews (sorry if you said this already, I've been skimming!)? Have you had any yet?

Do you have any other advice for the interview? I only am applying for one AO (Guest Relations) and one MI (Theme Park Ops.) I know I'm restricting myself, but I have legitimate reasons I swear!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

kmg148 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Questions for you:
> 
> Were you asked if you were applying/had applied for any MI's in your Alumni Only interview?
> 
> 
> Second, have you been contacted about MI screening interviews (sorry if you said this already, I've been skimming!)? Have you had any yet?
> 
> Do you have any other advice for the interview? I only am applying for one AO (Guest Relations) and one MI (Theme Park Ops.) I know I'm restricting myself, but I have legitimate reasons I swear!




The interview actually acts as a screening for both MIs and AOs. They have on file everything you have applied for.

Okay so my story was weird. I did my MI application and about a week later I got the "strong candidate" email asking me to set up an interview. I did, had the interview, it went well.

The next day, AO's got posted (FINALLY) so I applied for those as well. Called to set  up that interview, and the woman who called was the same woman who interviewed me the week prior. She explained that the interview we did acts as a screening for both so technically she didn't have to interview me again BUT she wanted to ask me some role-specific questions for the AO's I wanted to make me as "competitive a candidate as possible" and then asked me to rank my top choices overall.

So long story short, normally it would be just one preliminary interview for both MI and AO but mine were broken up just becuase the AO app was not posted by the time I had my interview the 1st time.


For guest relations I got asked a lot about basically like handling difficult guest situations. A lot of conflict resolution questions. Just have those ready. They're not too bad. "Name a time when you had to deal with a difficult guest.." That kind of thing. The MI questions were a bit more general.. leadership experience... dealing with difficult co-workers... etc.

I applied for a bunch of PIs (AO and non-AO) and a couple MIs. haha perhaps a bit overzealous.  BUT they are all highly relevant to my major and areas of study so hopefully its okay.

I'm so nervous.. but I think it went well. When I spoke to her the second time she said "You did a fantastic job last week, and you continued  to do so today, and I'm really hopeful something good is coming your way." Trying not to read too far into that because I know being nice is in her job description.. but it gives me a little hope. Cautiously optimistic.

GOOD LUCK! Sorry this was long. Hope this helped!


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> The interview actually acts as a screening for both MIs and AOs. They have on file everything you have applied for.
> 
> Okay so my story was weird. I did my MI application and about a week later I got the "strong candidate" email asking me to set up an interview. I did, had the interview, it went well.
> 
> The next day, AO's got posted (FINALLY) so I applied for those as well. Called to set  up that interview, and the woman who called was the same woman who interviewed me the week prior. She explained that the interview we did acts as a screening for both so technically she didn't have to interview me again BUT she wanted to ask me some role-specific questions for the AO's I wanted to make me as "competitive a candidate as possible" and then asked me to rank my top choices overall.
> 
> So long story short, normally it would be just one preliminary interview for both MI and AO but mine were broken up just becuase the AO app was not posted by the time I had my interview the 1st time.
> 
> 
> For guest relations I got asked a lot about basically like handling difficult guest situations. A lot of conflict resolution questions. Just have those ready. They're not too bad. "Name a time when you had to deal with a difficult guest.." That kind of thing. The MI questions were a bit more general.. leadership experience... dealing with difficult co-workers... etc.
> 
> I applied for a bunch of PIs (AO and non-AO) and a couple MIs. haha perhaps a bit overzealous.  BUT they are all highly relevant to my major and areas of study so hopefully its okay.
> 
> I'm so nervous.. but I think it went well. When I spoke to her the second time she said "You did a fantastic job last week, and you continued  to do so today, and I'm really hopeful something good is coming your way." Trying not to read too far into that because I know being nice is in her job description.. but it gives me a little hope. Cautiously optimistic.
> 
> GOOD LUCK! Sorry this was long. Hope this helped!



Thanks so much for your help! Here's my dilemma:

I'm 100% all about guest relations. Relative experiences and everything. I was hoping to apply for the AO (GR only) and have that interview, THEN apply for the MI. I wanted all of my questions/answers to be GR related, because that is by far my first choice. However, they moved up the MI closing date to Friday (from the original March 5th) so that threw a wrench in my plans.

Personally, and since you applied for several, did you get the feeling that applying for several MIs/AOs affected your chances? I just don't want to harp on about GR and they see that I also applied for the MI. I know it's ridiculous to be worried, considering I'm only applying for two, but I am so serious about GR and want it so bad I'm afraid of applying for an MI that I would be happy doing as well.


----------



## extrahoursguy

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> You were contacted for a 2nd interview? did they email or call you? Not that I applied for that one, I'm just curious



They called me to schedule a time.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

kmg148 said:


> Thanks so much for your help! Here's my dilemma:
> 
> I'm 100% all about guest relations. Relative experiences and everything. I was hoping to apply for the AO (GR only) and have that interview, THEN apply for the MI. I wanted all of my questions/answers to be GR related, because that is by far my first choice. However, they moved up the MI closing date to Friday (from the original March 5th) so that threw a wrench in my plans.
> 
> Personally, and since you applied for several, did you get the feeling that applying for several MIs/AOs affected your chances? I just don't want to harp on about GR and they see that I also applied for the MI. I know it's ridiculous to be worried, considering I'm only applying for two, but I am so serious about GR and want it so bad I'm afraid of applying for an MI that I would be happy doing as well.



I don't think the number applied for impacted my chances at all (so i hope!)

I got general questions and then they asked me to rank my top choices. I think if you express your excitement/passion for GR  and rank it #1 your chances of getting it won't be any lower or higher than if you had applied for several.


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I don't think the number applied for impacted my chances at all (so i hope!)
> 
> I got general questions and then they asked me to rank my top choices. I think if you express your excitement/passion for GR  and rank it #1 your chances of getting it won't be any lower or higher than if you had applied for several.



Thanks so much, that helps me feel better, lol!

I'm like freaking out! Maybe I won't say I'm applying for a MI unless they ask!


----------



## Dani_H

Hi everyone,

I am new to this, but I am applying for a few of the Professional Internships in the Animal Kingdom, and was wondering if anyone has any tips for the application process. And if anyone has any tips for the phone interviews, Do they ask the same type of things asked in the Disney College phone interview?


----------



## Ariel864

Dani_H said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this, but I am applying for a few of the Professional Internships in the Animal Kingdom, and was wondering if anyone has any tips for the application process. And if anyone has any tips for the phone interviews, Do they ask the same type of things asked in the Disney College phone interview?




I applied for 2 animal programs. From my understanding, they kind of work on their own as far as choosing candidates and what not. They emailed me after I applied and asked me to answer some very basic questions (more technicalities really) and then I got a follow up email that asked for a digital copy of my resume and a specific cover letter that they wanted (you should still upload them to the site, but they may ask for them again). After that I got a thank you email and it said they may or may not contact you for an interview within the upcoming months.

Last week I got an email to set up a screening interview, but when I called to set it up Disney Recruiting told me it was strictly for the management internship that I had also applied for. 

I don't know how helpful that all is, but it's really all the information I have to share.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Yeah the impression that I got after my screening interview from my interviewer is that the Alumni-onlys and MIs have a centralized screening process but the stand-alone non-alumni PIs do their own thing. I applied for social media marketing in addition to my AOs and MIs... still waiting/hoping to be contacted.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Hey everyone, 

Just wanted to see if anyone applied for the Recreation Management or Earmarked Conference/AAA internship's. I would just like to meet my competition. lol.


----------



## kmg148

Not me, I'm not your competition, lol!

Hopefully since the MIs close on Friday we will hear back soon!


----------



## Kookaburra2211

dopeyrunner said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone applied for the Recreation Management or Earmarked Conference/AAA internship's. I would just like to meet my competition. lol.



I'm your "competition" for Recreation Management, but I'm a little worried looking at your list of past experience at WDW...
Nick


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

So a girl I know just received a rejection email for one of the non-alumni PIs we both applied for. I applied a day before her and I haven't received anything. Hopefully this means something good - like maybe they made some cuts and I wasn't one of them! Ha. Its the PI for which I am probably the most qualified (though not necessarily my top choice). So here's hoping!


----------



## kmg148

Which was one was it? That's so soon!!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

kmg148 said:


> Which was one was it? That's so soon!!



Social Media Marketing. She received a rejection email just after 9 PM tonight. I didn't get one so maybe I'll be contacted soon about a next step! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Has anybody else gotten any kind of email or phone call?


----------



## bellesrose22

Hi Everyone!  So Ive been a long time reader of the boards but decided to comment since Im going for a PI this fall, well hopefully!  

I applied for a Management Retail on the 17th and got a response on the 18th to schedule an interview and I just had my interview yesterday!   I think it went pretty well because the interviewer was really nice and we got to talking about my work history and different scenarios.  If I remember correctly I definitely had questions about:

	Describe an incident where you had to be flexible.
	Tell me about a time you were in a conflict with your boss.
	Tell me about a time you had a conflict with a customer.
	What was your favorite part about working at your job and why were you interested in going out for the retail internship.

Hope these questions help future applicants!  Also Im not sure whether she said she was going to pass on my interview or not (everything was a blur at that point) but she was talking about the managers that would be the next step so I think that was a good sign.  I went ahead and signed up for a cp in the fall too just because I know how competitive these PIs are!

I also asked her how many positions there were available and she didnt know, so maybe they havent decided how many retail they were actually going to offer yet?  But she did make a comment about how competitive the management ones were and they had a lot of interviews to go through.  But good luck everyone!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

bellesrose22 said:


> Hi Everyone!  So Ive been a long time reader of the boards but decided to comment since Im going for a PI this fall, well hopefully!
> 
> I applied for a Management Retail on the 17th and got a response on the 18th to schedule an interview and I just had my interview yesterday!   I think it went pretty well because the interviewer was really nice and we got to talking about my work history and different scenarios.  If I remember correctly I definitely had questions about:
> 
> 	Describe an incident where you had to be flexible.
> 	Tell me about a time you were in a conflict with your boss.
> 	Tell me about a time you had a conflict with a customer.
> 	What was your favorite part about working at your job and why were you interested in going out for the retail internship.
> 
> Hope these questions help future applicants!  Also Im not sure whether she said she was going to pass on my interview or not (everything was a blur at that point) but she was talking about the managers that would be the next step so I think that was a good sign.  I went ahead and signed up for a cp in the fall too just because I know how competitive these PIs are!
> 
> I also asked her how many positions there were available and she didnt know, so maybe they havent decided how many retail they were actually going to offer yet?  But she did make a comment about how competitive the management ones were and they had a lot of interviews to go through.  But good luck everyone!



I wish you luck!!! My interview went well too I believe. At the end she just said I did a "fantastic job" and should expect to hear something back and that she was "very hopeful something good would be coming my way" - so I guess thats a "pass"?? Haha. 

Keep me posted  I interviewed what already feels like forever ago (2/5)... waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting


----------



## kmg148

Just finished up about a half an hour ago! It went awesome, at least I think so. I really only got tripped up on one question but I will still able to deliver a good answer in the end.

I'm really crossing my fingers! I think I made my passion clear!


----------



## pinktink88

I interviewed for PI's in the Costuming design area, thought it went very well.
Is there definitely more than one interview?

I also applied for the fall adv cp as a backup, I'm worried i'll have to accept/decline my cp offer before I hear about my PI's.


----------



## kmg148

pinktink88 said:


> I interviewed for PI's in the Costuming design area, thought it went very well.
> Is there definitely more than one interview?
> 
> I also applied for the fall adv cp as a backup, I'm worried i'll have to accept/decline my cp offer before I hear about my PI's.



When I asked this question today, my interviewer said that as of now they were told no, that this one be the one and only interview. I think she also said that this is the first time they have done it that way.


----------



## bellesrose22

pinktink88 said:


> I also applied for the fall adv cp as a backup, I'm worried i'll have to accept/decline my cp offer before I hear about my PI's.



I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that you can accept the Cp before you hear about the PI, and it won't count against you later if you decide to decline.  I've applied for one too just in case!



kmg148 said:


> When I asked this question today, my interviewer said that as of now they were told no, that this one be the one and only interview. I think she also said that this is the first time they have done it that way.



Really?  So they aren't going to have managers do the second round of interviews? hmmmm....


----------



## kmg148

bellesrose22 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that you can accept the Cp before you hear about the PI, and it won't count against you later if you decide to decline.  I've applied for one too just in case!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  So they aren't going to have managers do the second round of interviews? hmmmm....



That's what I was told....so I'll believe it for right now. It seemed to sound like from her reaction that this was a new approach--maybe one that doesn't take as long. She definitely asked a lot of questions, so I wouldn't be surprised.

And yes, you can totally accept a CP while waiting for a PI. I've done this, and many others have. If you see Graygables on the boards, she did this too. If you opt to live in the housing (for non-managements PI's), they will transfer the fee apparently. Don't worry about it hurting you. I think it shows how dedicated you are about your future and that you want to work for WDW no matter what!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

kmg148 said:


> When I asked this question today, my interviewer said that as of now they were told no, that this one be the one and only interview. I think she also said that this is the first time they have done it that way.



Was this for the alumni-only PIs? Or management internships?


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Was this for the alumni-only PIs? Or management internships?



Well, she told me that my interview was for both internships...so I just asked in general. I didn't think to ask specifically.


----------



## Berlioz70

Some people will have a second rounds... a friend of mine is setting them up right now for the internal communications roles.


----------



## extrahoursguy

Berlioz70 said:


> Some people will have a second rounds... a friend of mine is setting them up right now for the internal communications roles.



I have an internal communications interview next week!


----------



## Berlioz70

extrahoursguy said:


> I have an internal communications interview next week!



LoL - small world! My friend probably set it up for you!! Good luck!


----------



## extrahoursguy

Berlioz70 said:


> LoL - small world! My friend probably set it up for you!! Good luck!



I think her name was Deedra. Something like that. Don't know if that her, but she was really friendly! Thanks for the good luck wishes. 

Hopefully it works out. If I don't get a job with Disney, I don't know what I will do. This is all I have ever wanted. Seriously. This is it.


----------



## FlyingShoe

I'm new to the boards and applied for an MI last week and got the email on Saturday to set up my interview, which is tomorrow.

I just want to say thank you to everyone who's posted information concerning the interviews. It's gone a long way in calming my nerves about the interview process, but nonetheless I'm still both nervous and excited!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

hello all  I'm new to the boards....its been quite on here i hope all is well....anybody have any news lately....just in general....smile guys we just have to wait!


----------



## Ariel864

Yesterday I got an email asking me to participate in an Animal Programs panel interview! Very excited and slightly nervous!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

well congrats on the email..i wish u much luck


----------



## kmg148

Ariel864 said:


> Yesterday I got an email asking me to participate in an Animal Programs panel interview! Very excited and slightly nervous!



You are going to do awesome!


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Has anyone applied for the catering management internship? Has anyone recieved an accepted call yet for any internships?


----------



## bigdreamer2010

i applied for catering manager and f&b manager and i havent heard anything back yet so no worries we are in the boat together....


----------



## floaton

I had my screening interview for a graphic design PI yesterday. 

Everything went great!

A few of the questions I was asked pertained to situational circumstances. 

Mainly, questions like "We have a high demand schedule, can you tell me about a time when you were in a high demand position and how you handled it."

Everyone cross their fingers for me, things sounded really great from my interviewers end.

Good luck to everyone else as well!


----------



## dopeyrunner

So had my first interview for the recreation management and earmarked conference/aaa PI on Sunday. Thought it went well, then on Monday got an email stating that I wasn't a right canadiate for the recreation management one. Well I started pretty much emailing everyone I knew that was linked or would know more information about it. Well The position is no longer being filled, which you know that is all they should have said in the first place. 

I hope no one else's management internship has the same fate.


----------



## bellesrose22

dopeyrunner said:


> Well The position is no longer being filled, which you know that is all they should have said in the first place.
> 
> I hope no one else's management internship has the same fate.



Yikes!  That really sucks, why on earth would they list it if they had no intention of filling the position?  I've had some concerns about the PI's since I had been hearing talk that they weren't going to have as many positions as they had in the past.

On other news I was talking to a girl at my school who just had her interview on Wednesday, and her interviewer told her this was the last week of first interviews and then it would go to hiring or something like that.  I'm hoping for some news soon because this wait is unbearable!


----------



## jaclyncatherine

bigdreamer2010 said:


> i applied for catering manager and f&b manager and i havent heard anything back yet so no worries we are in the boat together....





OH good!! Will you let me know if you hear anything!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

i will make sure to keep u updated as long as u do the same...do u know how competitive it is by chance....just wondering


----------



## Berlioz70

This is not specific to catering and F&B management... but during my season about 6,000 people applied and about 400 of us were offered PIs. So all around PIs are hard to get.


----------



## kmg148

bellesrose22 said:


> Yikes!  That really sucks, why on earth would they list it if they had no intention of filling the position?  I've had some concerns about the PI's since I had been hearing talk that they weren't going to have as many positions as they had in the past.
> 
> On other news I was talking to a girl at my school who just had her interview on Wednesday, and her interviewer told her this was the last week of first interviews and then it would go to hiring or something like that.  I'm hoping for some news soon because this wait is unbearable!



What interview did she have? A screening interview or a management related one (2nd interview)?


----------



## bellesrose22

kmg148 said:


> What interview did she have? A screening interview or a management related one (2nd interview)?



I know she's going for 3 different internships, so they may have happened during just one interview.  But she did say that it was her first interview.


----------



## KnightFarms

I got the rejection letter for the Lodging MI, but that's okay cause it would have been a miracle to be pushed along in that one. 

Still waiting on Theme Park Operations MI... 

Have other MI candidates had 2nd interviews yet?


----------



## sneekypeeks

I was just contacted for the second round interview for the Lodging MI.  Nothing for the other ones yet.  Hopefully calls start rolling in for the other stuff too!


----------



## kmg148

Congrats! Keep us posted!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

well congrats to yall getting some news hopefully we all will get some indication real soon.....


----------



## Berlioz70

sneekypeeks said:


> I was just contacted for the second round interview for the Lodging MI.  Nothing for the other ones yet.  Hopefully calls start rolling in for the other stuff too!



That's wonderful!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Thanks


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Congratulations, that's awesome! Good luck with the interview. 

Today marks the one month mark since my initial interview.... It's amazing how I barely survived two weeks of waiting when I was applying for my CP!


----------



## lhighlan

KnightFarms said:


> I got the rejection letter for the Lodging MI, but that's okay cause it would have been a miracle to be pushed along in that one.
> 
> Still waiting on Theme Park Operations MI...
> 
> Have other MI candidates had 2nd interviews yet?



KnightFarms,
Did you get this letter through email or through real mail?





sneekypeeks said:


> I was just contacted for the second round interview for the Lodging MI.  Nothing for the other ones yet.  Hopefully calls start rolling in for the other stuff too!



Sneekypeeks, congrats. When was your screening interview again?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Screening was on 2/10 I believe.


----------



## ptheiss

Hello I'm new to the boards and have applied to several PI's and had the initial phone interview. Just a question to everyone, when did the MI's go up and when were they taken off the disney career website or were they at a different place since I am a management major?

thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## sneekypeeks

They were put up pretty early, Januaryish I believe.  They were taken down on February 28th (ish).  

I "think" the management panel interviews will be starting around 3/25...


----------



## ptheiss

ok thanks. Maybe I can call and get them to consider me for one of them since it would be in line with my major and I have worked for them before. 
thanks!


----------



## kmg148

ptheiss said:


> ok thanks. Maybe I can call and get them to consider me for one of them since it would be in line with my major and I have worked for them before.
> thanks!



I'm not sure they would do this, since they were open for about a month and they were actually taken down early because so many people applied (at least that's what I've heard the reason was, it may or may not be true.) 

I just noticed you already had a screening interview, I guess you might be able to ask, but I would doubt it.


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> I was just contacted for the second round interview for the Lodging MI.  Nothing for the other ones yet.  Hopefully calls start rolling in for the other stuff too!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I'll be sending pixies your direction!


----------



## ptheiss

congrats sneaky peek!

so I called the internship hotline and asked if AI could be considered for a management position and I got a maybe since I have worked for disney before and I am getting my MBA in business management. We will see how this works out. Has anyone heard anything about their internships? any offers?


----------



## dopeyrunner

Ok so had the screening interview for both the ill fated recreation MI and earmarked/aaa PI and haven't heard anything back about second interviews. But I also haven't recieved an email that says I am no longer a canadiate. 
Anyways, has anyone started doing second interviews?


----------



## longballmg

ptheiss said:


> congrats sneaky peek!
> 
> so I called the internship hotline and asked if AI could be considered for a management position and I got a maybe since I have worked for disney before and I am getting my MBA in business management. We will see how this works out. Has anyone heard anything about their internships? any offers?



I'd be interested to hear what happens with this. Since I have worked for Disney twice before and have my BA in Management and have held a management position with progressing responsibility since July 2008.

I would certainly speed up my search for a fine MBA program.


----------



## bigdreamer2010

does anyone know if they do second interviews for catering....?


----------



## Ariel864

I had a second type interview for Animal Programs. They don't do a screening interview, they just may ask you to send them more information and then from there they may or may not call you for a real interview. Mine was a departmental panel interview.

I also had a screening for an MI, but haven't been asked to do a panel.... yet I haven't been rejected from it either.

Good luck to everyone, I really really really hope we start to hear back things soon. Especially because, for some of us, it's almost graduation time!


----------



## ptheiss

Does anyone know the pay rate ranges for the different internships? it worries me a little they dont post these.


----------



## extrahoursguy

I just watched two hours of Disney specials on the Travel Channel. This is not helping with the whole "get Disney off your mind" concept. The waiting game is killing me!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

dont do it to yourself...it will drive u insane...but i have to say seein the disney commericals do drive me a bit over the edge.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

extrahoursguy said:


> I just watched two hours of Disney specials on the Travel Channel. This is not helping with the whole "get Disney off your mind" concept. The waiting game is killing me!



I watched those too! I have to say, I'm a bit tempted to book a Disney Cruise now... 

Is it May yet?


----------



## Ariel864

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Is it May yet?




Feeling the same way.... :/


----------



## CookieGVB

I should send my son over here to ask the question, but I'll do it, since I'm the one who's curious...what type of positions would they have available for an architecture major?  What type of work would they be doing?

Thanks for any answers you have.


----------



## floaton

CookieGVB said:


> I should send my son over here to ask the question, but I'll do it, since I'm the one who's curious...what type of positions would they have available for an architecture major?  What type of work would they be doing?
> 
> Thanks for any answers you have.



Well I am pretty sure that Architecture majors can fall under the Imagineering hat, the Imagineering internships are handler mainly through the Imaginations contest held every year.

http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/imaginations/

Although, it may also be considered under the engineering PI's.

http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/internships/wdw/students/role_descriptions.html

That is the list of all the available areas of PI's that are offered. 

I hope that helps! Good Luck to your son if he applies!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

Second Interview for food and beverage management! hoo--RA


----------



## Tigger1221

Second interview for Retail Management on March 24!!!!  I did my first interview on Feb.24. I am really excited. I wonder what type of questions they will ask.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Interview for Retail Management 3/25...WOOHOO!!!!@


----------



## kmg148

Congrats guys....I wish the Alumni Onlys would close already!

I also wish Theme Park Ops would start scheduling interviews (or maybe I rather just not know...)


----------



## jaclyncatherine

YAY! I got a second interview for Food and Beverage Management and Catering Management!!!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Congrats and good luck to everyone!  

All this news is getting me really anxious!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Ariel864 said:


> I had a second type interview for Animal Programs. They don't do a screening interview, they just may ask you to send them more information and then from there they may or may not call you for a real interview. Mine was a departmental panel interview.
> 
> I also had a screening for an MI, but haven't been asked to do a panel.... yet I haven't been rejected from it either.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, I really really really hope we start to hear back things soon. Especially because, for some of us, it's almost graduation time!



I was just contacted for an Animal Programs interview! Do you have any advice? Do you remember any questions that were asked? 

I am so excited!


----------



## fall08CP

kmg148 said:


> Congrats guys....I wish the Alumni Onlys would close already!
> 
> I also wish Theme Park Ops would start scheduling interviews (or maybe I rather just not know...)




Someone on the facebook group replied that he got a Theme Park Ops interview. If we haven't heard by the 23rd, I think we're out of the running for MIs. Still plenty of chance for PIs though.


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I was just contacted for an Animal Programs interview! Do you have any advice? Do you remember any questions that were asked?
> 
> I am so excited!



Hey which PI are you going for in Animal Programs?


----------



## graygables

Congratulations to all the interviewees!!!  Remember to SMILE and be enthusiastic.  Try to work on a personal branding statement (for example, mine is "Guardian Fairy and Purveyor of Pixie Dust", over the top, but it ALWAYS elicits a positive response!) as well as a "30 second commercial" about yourself.  Find a way to stand out and shine.  The questions will most likely be situational, so spend some time in your head thinking about things you've dealt with in your job/life experience that you might need to recall.  PRACTICE interviewing with someone and watch your AHS and UMS.  If you feel one coming on, simply pause instead.  If you are asked a question you don't have an immediate response for, say, "that's a great question, let me consider it for a minute" to give your brain a little chance to work and catch up.

I'm SO excited for you all!


----------



## kmg148

fall08CP said:


> Someone on the facebook group replied that he got a Theme Park Ops interview. If we haven't heard by the 23rd, I think we're out of the running for MIs. Still plenty of chance for PIs though.



I know...I just only applied for one PI. 

I'm considering adding others, but they really have nothing to do with what I want to do. Ironically enough, the CP I already accepted does (concierge).


----------



## Ariel864

kmg148 said:


> I know...I just only applied for one PI.
> 
> I'm considering adding others, but they really have nothing to do with what I want to do. Ironically enough, the CP I already accepted does (concierge).



We still have another week to hear! Stay positive people!  Plus, MI Operations said they might not do another round of interviews right? 

I am so anxious to hear back about the internships! I check my email compulsively.


----------



## kmg148

Ariel864 said:


> We still have another week to hear! Stay positive people!  Plus, MI Operations said they might not do another round of interviews right?
> 
> I am so anxious to hear back about the internships! I check my email compulsively.



I know, I know.....at least you understand where I'm coming from! I'm so worried I accidentally deleted something!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

kmg148 said:


> I know, I know.....at least you understand where I'm coming from! I'm so worried I accidentally deleted something!



I'm in the same boat. I just applied for one MI and one PI, and I'm having a hard time focusing on much else right now.  

I'm trying to keep busy by registering for my last set of classes and keep thinking that this would all be not necessary if I knew I was going to be in FL in the Fall!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Ariel864 said:


> Hey which PI are you going for in Animal Programs?



The chemistry one.


----------



## kmg148

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> I'm in the same boat. I just applied for one MI and one PI, and I'm having a hard time focusing on much else right now.
> 
> I'm trying to keep busy by registering for my last set of classes and keep thinking that this would all be not necessary if I knew I was going to be in FL in the Fall!



My friend made a comment to me and suggested I apply for more, since it doesn't look like I would do whatever I could to have a PI. But to be honest, I am really dedicated to Guest Relations and that's what I focused on in my interview and what I care about the most.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

kmg148 said:


> My friend made a comment to me and suggested I apply for more, since it doesn't look like I would do whatever I could to have a PI. But to be honest, I am really dedicated to Guest Relations and that's what I focused on in my interview and what I care about the most.



Oh wow, so the two you applied for are Theme Park Management and Guest Relations? I guess that means we are PI twins... or competitors. I think I'd rather go with twins.  

My interview was focused on great guest service too. May the best come to both of us! (and everybody else too!)


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> The chemistry one.



I have no idea what they will ask for that one. Sorry.


----------



## kmg148

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Oh wow, so the two you applied for are Theme Park Management and Guest Relations? I guess that means we are PI twins... or competitors. I think I'd rather go with twins.
> 
> My interview was focused on great guest service too. May the best come to both of us! (and everybody else too!)



Let's not think of each other as competition! Hey, there are around 20-30 spots, so we both have as good of a shot as the other. Some internships only have one spot, so we picked well!

I have been contemplating adding other Alumni Only's to my role checklist, but the more I think about it, the more I don't want to. Concierge is the closest I'll get!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

kmg148 said:


> Let's not think of each other as competition! Hey, there are around 20-30 spots, so we both have as good of a shot as the other. Some internships only have one spot, so we picked well!
> 
> I have been contemplating adding other Alumni Only's to my role checklist, but the more I think about it, the more I don't want to. Concierge is the closest I'll get!



I just checked the checklist over one more time and I'm thinking the same thing.  The only other PI that I'm really passionate about is the one that works with YES and it's only available in the spring...on well.  

And I was joking about the competition thing.   I'm really thankful for all of the support here on this board.


----------



## ptheiss

Has anyone heard anything about second interviews for the PI's?


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

My interview is over and done with, and I think it went pretty well.  Now the waiting game begins!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Sarah, which internship did you interview for?  And good luck!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Chemistry!


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Chemistry!



Did it go okay? Did they tell you that you would find out by May 10th too? 
I'm so anxious! Best of luck to you btw!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

I think it went well. I was nervous though! They said in about 3 to 4 weeks I should hear something... so that puts it in the middle of April.  Good luck to you as well!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Chemistry!



Haha, sorry.  I should have scrolled up!~  Congrats on your interview going well and good luck!  I hope you get it!!


----------



## Dani_H

How did your interview go?


----------



## Dani_H

Ariel864 said:


> Yesterday I got an email asking me to participate in an Animal Programs panel interview! Very excited and slightly nervous!



How did your interview go? which PI's did you apply for?


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

sneekypeeks said:


> Haha, sorry.  I should have scrolled up!~  Congrats on your interview going well and good luck!  I hope you get it!!



Thanks!  Good luck on your interview next week!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Is anyone else getting a merged interview?  I will be interviewing for Retail Mgmt and Lodging Mgmt at the same time.  I am a little nervous and confused as to how this will work.  Just curious if this is a normal thing or not.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

I just got another e-mail about a follow up phone call from Disney... it should only be about 15 minutes. Wonder what this one is all about!


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I just got another e-mail about a follow up phone call from Disney... it should only be about 15 minutes. Wonder what this one is all about!



Did you already have a panel interview, or just a screening interview?


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Ariel864 said:


> Did you already have a panel interview, or just a screening interview?




The interview I already had was with three full-time chemistry staff members (the only three apparently!). This 15 minute phone call is with the WDW Animal Program Intern people.


----------



## hilrain11

Boo. just got my rejection email for theme park operations MI. Keeping my fingers crossed for my two Events PIs.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Fingers crossed for you PI's as well hilrain11!  Have to support a fellow Chicagoan.


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> The interview I already had was with three full-time chemistry staff members (the only three apparently!). This 15 minute phone call is with the WDW Animal Program Intern people.



Gotcha, yeah I had my panel with education people. How long ago did you interview for the chemistry one?


----------



## Ariel864

Ariel864 said:


> Gotcha, yeah I had my panel with education people. How long ago did you interview for the chemistry one?




Lol disregard that... I know the answer to that. Sorry long day. Wonder what animal programs has to follow up on. Not gonna lie, you're kinda making me nervous here lol.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

It went for 30 minutes. A very quick thirty minutes, hehe.

Edit: Haha, saw your disregard now. You shouldn't be nervous! I am sure you will hear back soon!  I am nervous I have to talk to them again!


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> It went for 30 minutes. A very quick thirty minutes, hehe.
> 
> Edit: Haha, saw your disregard now. You shouldn't be nervous! I am sure you will hear back soon!  I am nervous I have to talk to them again!



Wait a second... you're from Chicago?! So am I! lol. Good luck on your second time interviewing. I bet that's a good sign!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

All of the cool kids are from Chicago!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## hilrain11

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> All of the cool kids are from Chicago! )



so true! hahah.


----------



## kmg148

hilrain11 said:


> Boo. just got my rejection email for theme park operations MI. Keeping my fingers crossed for my two Events PIs.



Was this the only MI you applied for?


----------



## extrahoursguy

Well, it sounds like A LOT of rejection emails were sent out today. Hope everyone is surviving. This is all making me so anxious!


----------



## hilrain11

kmg148 said:


> Was this the only MI you applied for?



yep. only one.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I got a rejection email for an MI that I have an interview for next week.  That kinda makes me nervous....Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

Did any1 apply for DVC Marketing?? Or hear back about Theme Park Ops?


----------



## bopnopper9

Got my rejection for MI today too.  I'm not totally dying from it though.  I didn't have my heart set on it like some do, so I probably didn't deserve it that much to be honest.  Good luck to those who weren't rejected!!!  And to those who were, sorry!

Still hoping for the HR PI though! 

Not sure it'll happen, but I can dream, right?


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

bopnopper9 said:


> Got my rejection for MI today too.  I'm not totally dying from it though.  I didn't have my heart set on it like some do, so I probably didn't deserve it that much to be honest.  Good luck to those who weren't rejected!!!  And to those who were, sorry!
> 
> Still hoping for the HR PI though!
> 
> Not sure it'll happen, but I can dream, right?



Hang in there its not over till its over


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> I got a rejection email for an MI that I have an interview for next week.  That kinda makes me nervous....Anyone else have this happen?



 We can hope for a computer glitch???  Which one was it?


----------



## hilrain11

DVCboi4lfe said:


> Did any1 apply for DVC Marketing?? Or hear back about Theme Park Ops?




I got a rejection for Theme Park Ops. And I know someone got a second interview notice for that role too.


----------



## ptheiss

I havent heard anything from the PI's i applied for except the phone interview i did two weeks ago. Have those rejection emails been sent?


----------



## hilrain11

ptheiss said:


> I havent heard anything from the PI's i applied for except the phone interview i did two weeks ago. Have those rejection emails been sent?




No. Those jobs are still open for another week. I would expect to hear something after next friday.


----------



## ptheiss

hilrain11 said:


> No. Those jobs are still open for another week. I would expect to hear something after next friday.



thanks!


----------



## sneekypeeks

I got a rejection letter for catering and lodging...I have an interview with retail and lodging next week.  I have not heard anything from operations yet.  Calling now to find out what is up with lodging!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

tell us WHat happened when u called


----------



## sneekypeeks

At this time, they have no clue what happened.  Waiting on them to call me back.


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

Did anyone also apply for the college program as a back up?


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Hopefully they get everything fixed for you! It sounds like that shouldn't have happened.


----------



## graygables

DVCboi4lfe said:


> Did anyone also apply for the college program as a back up?



I did that in 2008 (waiting for Spring '09).  It paid off as all of the management internships were outright cancelled, so I would have been without a job at Disney if I hadn't done the CP.  In hindsight, it was the path I needed to take.


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> At this time, they have no clue what happened.  Waiting on them to call me back.



Sounds like a computer glitch to me.  Sending pixies your way!


----------



## extrahoursguy

DVCboi4lfe said:


> Did anyone also apply for the college program as a back up?



I just applied last night. I am just hoping it doesn't hurt my chances by making me look less serious about the PI's. Because it's actually the opposite. I hope they see it that way.


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

DVC Marketing anyone? It's my number one


----------



## AAM85

DVCboi4lfe said:


> Did anyone also apply for the college program as a back up?



I did apply for a cp program since I am moving to Orlando regardless.  I am graduating in May and I want to have a career with Disney.  Since I got my rejection letter yesterday from an MI, I am happy I applied for a cp.  I was wondering since I won't be in school anymore, is it possible to apply for an MI or a PI next season while doing a CP program??  

Good luck to those who are still waiting to hear from other PI's and who have interviews


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

Yes you can! You can be with the College Program for up to one year.. So you can be a Cp in the Fall and then a PI or MI in the Spring.


----------



## graygables

DVCboi4lfe said:


> Yes you can! You can be with the College Program for up to one year.. So you can be a Cp in the Fall and then a PI or MI in the Spring.



This is not the case for the PP's question.  From the website:

"Q. I have already graduated from college. Can I apply for an internship?

A.Disney Professional Internships are reserved for those who are currently enrolled in college. For employment opportunities available for college graduates, visit disneycareers.com.

The only exception is for Disney's Animal Programs. Disney's Animal Program Professional Internships are available to individuals within one year of graduation.

Q. I am graduating in May. Can I still apply for an internship?

A. Whether you are graduating in May or December, as long as you are a *current student* (emphasis mine) at time of application, you may apply for an internship that immediately follows your graduation date."

There's always grad school...

There is a length of time on a student program limit, which is the year, so one cannot do Fall Advantage, or extend the CP and then do the PI.  Or, if one does a CP immediately followed by a PI, the PI cannot be extended (BTDT)


----------



## dopeyrunner

sneekypeeks said:


> Is anyone else getting a merged interview?  I will be interviewing for Retail Mgmt and Lodging Mgmt at the same time.  I am a little nervous and confused as to how this will work.  Just curious if this is a normal thing or not.




I had a merged interview for both a PI/MI which was totally not the best cause she's called me late so we had a tight twenty minutes to talk about both internships that had different qualities that I needed to talk about. I had her laughing though cause I was kinda funny punchy tired cause I took the call on break from ESPN weekend and had already been working for 12 hours. But it didn't seem to affect anything.


----------



## dopeyrunner

We'll I didn't get any rejection emails but I also haven't heard anything back after the preliminary interview but she said that I would likely hear back by May 1st.


----------



## kmg148

AAM85 said:


> I did apply for a cp program since I am moving to Orlando regardless.  I am graduating in May and I want to have a career with Disney.  Since I got my rejection letter yesterday from an MI, I am happy I applied for a cp.  I was wondering since I won't be in school anymore, is it possible to apply for an MI or a PI next season while doing a CP program??
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting to hear from other PI's and who have interviews



If you choose to go this route, you can only do the Fall program.

In the "assessment" questions you are asked when you apply for the PI, one of the questions mentions that you must either be in school at the time of application or on a college program. Since you can't spend over a year in an internship role, that's why you can only do the Fall program. Fall advantage+PI=14 months.

It's pretty much the only loophole there is (well, not really a loophole) in applying for a PI and not being currently enrolled in school.


----------



## kmg148

DVCboi4lfe said:


> Did anyone also apply for the college program as a back up?



I did and accepted a spot back in February.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I graduated in December.  I am currently on the college program and I have applied for quite a few PI/MI's.  While you are on the CP, you are still considered a student in Disney's eyes.  You CAN apply for an MI/PI after you graduate as long as you are currently doing a CP.  This will only work if you are doing the fall or spring program, not if the fall advantage/spring advantage, since you can only do a student program for one year.  

If you graduate, take a semester off, and then want to apply, you can not do that though.  Hope it helps.


----------



## bigdreamer2010

sneekypeeks said:


> I graduated in December.  I am currently on the college program and I have applied for quite a few PI/MI's.  While you are on the CP, you are still considered a student in Disney's eyes.  You CAN apply for an MI/PI after you graduate as long as you are currently doing a CP.  This will only work if you are doing the fall or spring program, not if the fall advantage/spring advantage, since you can only do a student program for one year.
> 
> If you graduate, take a semester off, and then want to apply, you can not do that though.  Hope it helps.



 I dont think that true. My roommate last year did the fall advantage and did a MI right after they dont see the "advantage" as two programs they count it as one!


----------



## KnightFarms

I just got a rejection e-mail for Theme park operations MI... so that takes me out of the running for the management MI's, as I got my lodging one a few weeks ago. 

I did, however, get offered a wonderful internship in Costa Rica for 6 months that I'll be taking advantage of... not DIS, but wonderful. 

Good luck to everyone! And everyone who gets is, have a wonderful ride!


----------



## kmn952

Ariel864 said:


> Gotcha, yeah I had my panel with education people. How long ago did you interview for the chemistry one?



How did your panel interview with the education people go? I have one in a few days and am really nervous! Any pointers?


----------



## lhighlan

sneekypeeks said:


> I graduated in December.  I am currently on the college program and I have applied for quite a few PI/MI's.  While you are on the CP, you are still considered a student in Disney's eyes.  You CAN apply for an MI/PI after you graduate as long as you are currently doing a CP.  This will only work if you are doing the fall or spring program, not if the fall advantage/spring advantage, since you can only do a student program for one year.
> 
> If you graduate, take a semester off, and then want to apply, you can not do that though.  Hope it helps.



I'm applying for the CP as a back up as well, but was hoping for Fall Advantage with an arrival date of June 7th so I could still apply for another MI/PI while on my Program if I don't get one this time around.. With a Fall Advantage start date in June would that still apply as MIs/PIs for the Spring are January to June?


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

sneekypeeks said:


> I graduated in December.  I am currently on the college program and I have applied for quite a few PI/MI's.  While you are on the CP, you are still considered a student in Disney's eyes.  You CAN apply for an MI/PI after you graduate as long as you are currently doing a CP.  This will only work if you are doing the fall or spring program, not if the fall advantage/spring advantage, since you can only do a student program for one year.
> 
> If you graduate, take a semester off, and then want to apply, you can not do that though.  Hope it helps.



Some of the Animal Program internships hire recent grads. I graduated in December as well, and have not done the College Program, but was still eligible.  For Animal Programs, you have to apply within 6 months of graduation or something like that.


----------



## AAM85

sneekypeeks said:


> I graduated in December.  I am currently on the college program and I have applied for quite a few PI/MI's.  While you are on the CP, you are still considered a student in Disney's eyes.  You CAN apply for an MI/PI after you graduate as long as you are currently doing a CP.  This will only work if you are doing the fall or spring program, not if the fall advantage/spring advantage, since you can only do a student program for one year.
> 
> If you graduate, take a semester off, and then want to apply, you can not do that though.  Hope it helps.




Thank you everyone this helps a lot and gives me high hopes.  I haven't heard anything from my cp interview yet but I just did that a few days ago.  I have done one before so I am hoping that I have an advantage of getting another one.  I am still waiting to hear from my other PI's which I would prefer.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## kmg148

lhighlan said:


> I'm applying for the CP as a back up as well, but was hoping for Fall Advantage with an arrival date of June 7th so I could still apply for another MI/PI while on my Program if I don't get one this time around.. With a Fall Advantage start date in June would that still apply as MIs/PIs for the Spring are January to June?



You wouldn't be eligible since the combination of your programs would go over one year. 

When you go through the application process, you have to confirm that the PI/MI will not put you over a year as an intern with the company.

If you really want a PI/MI, I would call and see if you can change your availability to Fall only.


----------



## TravisSch

Hey.  I have an initial screening interview for the Professional Internship program tomorrow afternoon (Saturday).  What is the first interview like?  What questions are asked?


----------



## lhighlan

kmg148 said:


> You wouldn't be eligible since the combination of your programs would go over one year.
> 
> When you go through the application process, you have to confirm that the PI/MI will not put you over a year as an intern with the company.
> 
> If you really want a PI/MI, I would call and see if you can change your availability to Fall only.




I'm a Campus Rep, I'll ask my Recruiter about it. Thank you though!


----------



## Crimson

lhighlan - 
Good idea. I think speaking to your recruiter would be the best route. Or you could just focus on all the contradicting posts about the issue on here...


----------



## kmg148

lhighlan said:


> I'm a Campus Rep, I'll ask my Recruiter about it. Thank you though!



I am as well, and I went through the process to apply a couple weeks ago. I just don't want you to get into a situation where you aren't eligible.


----------



## kmg148

Crimson said:


> lhighlan -
> Good idea. I think speaking to your recruiter would be the best route. Or you could just focus on all the contradicting posts about the issue on here...



There are contradicting posts here because different departments say different things. On the website and in the application, it mentions that you can't go over a year combined in any internship program. It also asks if you are either a current CP or in school, which you have to choose either in order to be eligible.


----------



## kmg148

TravisSch said:


> Hey.  I have an initial screening interview for the Professional Internship program tomorrow afternoon (Saturday).  What is the first interview like?  What questions are asked?



Check out the Fall 2010 Professional Interns group of Facebook. There is a big thread dedicated to the different types of questions they've been asking.


----------



## Crimson

Thank you, I read all that though when I did my applications, but I appreciate you looking out for all of us.


----------



## lhighlan

kmg148 said:


> I am as well, and I went through the process to apply a couple weeks ago. I just don't want you to get into a situation where you aren't eligible.



Thanks! I appreciate it. I just thought it might be ok since the FA arrival date I want isn't until June and MIs/PIs are over in June...


----------



## lhighlan

Crimson said:


> lhighlan -
> Good idea. I think speaking to your recruiter would be the best route. Or you could just focus on all the contradicting posts about the issue on here...



Thanks to you too!! I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## kmg148

lhighlan said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. I just thought it might be ok since the FA arrival date I want isn't until June and MIs/PIs are over in June...



It makes sense, so I have no idea why it's so complicated...lol.


----------



## kmg148

Crimson said:


> Thank you, I read all that though when I did my applications, but I appreciate you looking out for all of us.



Okay, so I'm not going crazy. I knew I read the stuff there, lol!


----------



## TravisSch

Hey. I have an initial screening interview for the Professional Internship program today. What is the first interview like? What questions are asked?


----------



## lhighlan

TravisSch said:


> Hey. I have an initial screening interview for the Professional Internship program today. What is the first interview like? What questions are asked?




If you read through this thread and go to the facebook site people have posted a bunch of the questions. It helped me with mine a lot but I still got some curve ball questions. Good luck!


...I tried to post the link to the facebook site but it won't let me do that since I haven't posted 10 times. Just go to facebook and type in your search bar Disney Professional Interns Fall 2010 and it should pop right up!


----------



## kmn952

Hey Guys,

Ok so I have a panel interview (phone) with the conservation education/animal program people in few days. I looked over the facebook group for sample interview questions...but was wondering if anyone has had one before? what are they like? any last minute suggestions? any thing really would help!

Thanks!


----------



## Ariel864

kmn952 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ok so I have a panel interview (phone) with the conservation education/animal program people in few days. I looked over the facebook group for sample interview questions...but was wondering if anyone has had one before? what are they like? any last minute suggestions? any thing really would help!
> 
> Thanks!



Panel interview is not something we can really assist you with. It's going to be individually catered towards your experiences and questions they need to ask you for the job. This a competitive internship, and it would not really be fair to those of us who did it without assistance to provide you with the questions we've been asked.

If you're getting a panel interview I'm sure you can handle the questions. After all, they only ask people to panel interview if they're interested. Good luck!


----------



## kmn952

Ariel864 said:


> Panel interview is not something we can really assist you with. It's going to be individually catered towards your experiences and questions they need to ask you for the job. This a competitive internship, and it would not really be fair to those of us who did it without assistance to provide you with the questions we've been asked.
> 
> If you're getting a panel interview I'm sure you can handle the questions. After all, they only ask people to panel interview if they're interested. Good luck!




Ok thanks! And I SO understand the whole interview question thing.. I wasnt really looking for actual questions...more a general thing...like is it easy to hear everyone on the phone and stuff like that! (i've never talked to a whole panel on the phone...is it on speaker phone kinda thing)


----------



## Berlioz70

lhighlan said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. I just thought it might be ok since the FA arrival date I want isn't until June and MIs/PIs are over in June...



This is tricky because apparently PI/MIs have different end dates (at least when I went through the application process for Spring 2009). My interviewer asked if I had done the Fall or FA... If I had done the FA I would have been ineligible for some of the PIs I applied for, but not all. So it really depends on the department.

Some departments staff their interns back to back. The department I did my PI with had a two week grace period between seasons. Another department I know of has it's new interns arrive earlier so the previous interns could train them before leaving. I'm not sure how this is coordinated with Housing... or if now everyone has the same end date. Maybe there is a "final" date, but some departments end theirs earlier?? No idea.

Neither myself or the other intern lived with Disney. Also, neither of us finished our program. He was terminated with two weeks left for inappropriate behavior and I took a position for an opening team in the parks. Kind of ironic... my internship no longer exists!


----------



## lhighlan

Berlioz70 said:


> This is tricky because apparently PI/MIs have different end dates (at least when I went through the application process for Spring 2009). My interviewer asked if I had done the Fall or FA... If I had done the FA I would have been ineligible for some of the PIs I applied for, but not all. So it really depends on the department.
> 
> Some departments staff their interns back to back. The department I did my PI with had a two week grace period between seasons. Another department I know of has it's new interns arrive earlier so the previous interns could train them before leaving. I'm not sure how this is coordinated with Housing... or if now everyone has the same end date. Maybe there is a "final" date, but some departments end theirs earlier?? No idea.
> 
> Neither myself or the other intern lived with Disney. Also, neither of us finished our program. He was terminated with two weeks left for inappropriate behavior and I took a position for an opening team in the parks. Kind of ironic... my internship no longer exists!




Thank you! My recruiter said it shouldn't be too much of an issue since most PIs/MIs go through mid-June. If there was any kind of overlap it would only be for a few days and he said we could modify accordingly if needed. I'm going to ask for Fall Advantage and hope for the best in applying for PIs again if that's where life takes me!


----------



## kmg148

lhighlan said:


> Thank you! My recruiter said it shouldn't be too much of an issue since most PIs/MIs go through mid-June. If there was any kind of overlap it would only be for a few days and he said we could modify accordingly if needed. I'm going to ask for Fall Advantage and hope for the best in applying for PIs again if that's where life takes me!



Awesome! More time at Disney!  Good luck!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

just sitting here waiting for my interview and ......im  and  and ......so I guess i'm a lil nervous but  i hope it goes well...and wish you guys on here much luck to the one that have 2nd rounf interviews for management.


----------



## Ariel864

bigdreamer2010 said:


> just sitting here waiting for my interview and ......im  and  and ......so I guess i'm a lil nervous but  i hope it goes well...and wish you guys on here much luck to the one that have 2nd rounf interviews for management.



good luck! I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

I am waiting around for a phone call too! I find watching Pocahontas calms the nerves some!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

Thanks you guys....i pulled aladdian today to watch...lol the things that calms us disney folks....


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I am waiting around for a phone call too! I find watching Pocahontas calms the nerves some!



Good luck to you too!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Ariel864 said:


> Good luck to you too!



Thanks!

And forgot to add good luck to bigdreamer2010 too! My puppies had to go outside, so my post ended abruptly. Haha!


----------



## bigdreamer2010

well that went crappy.........not to happy with the result......


----------



## sneekypeeks

/comfort!  What happened?  One of my leaders told me that it isn't a good interview unless you feel like you have been hit with a bus.


----------



## kmg148

bigdreamer2010 said:


> well that went crappy.........not to happy with the result......



What happened??


----------



## bigdreamer2010

they through these questions i wasnt expecting and they were nice but my anawer werent that great.....I just dont feel as confident like i did during the screenin...


----------



## bigdreamer2010

its hard over the phone to to see how people are recieveing your answers.....i just dont think that its a good look for me....well I guess this is the end for me.....and usually i'm not like this but i dont know....


----------



## Ariel864

sneekypeeks said:


> /comfort!  What happened?  One of my leaders told me that it isn't a good interview unless you feel like you have been hit with a bus.



lol That's great.


----------



## Ariel864

bigdreamer2010 said:


> its hard over the phone to to see how people are recieveing your answers.....i just dont think that its a good look for me....well I guess this is the end for me.....and usually i'm not like this but i dont know....



Don't loose hope yet.. you went from screening to panel, that's a great step forward! Besides, I think we're always harder on ourselves than we need to be.


----------



## kmg148

bigdreamer2010 said:


> its hard over the phone to to see how people are recieveing your answers.....i just dont think that its a good look for me....well I guess this is the end for me.....and usually i'm not like this but i dont know....



Try not to let it get you down yet! How many people were there?


----------



## bigdreamer2010

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I am waiting around for a phone call too! I find watching Pocahontas calms the nerves some!





kmg148 said:


> Try not to let it get you down yet! How many people were there?




well it was 3 and one was the gm over food and beverage over at the grand,,,,i know this bc i talked to him all the time... but i dont know if he remembered me. but i guess i have to hope they talk to my area managers ....


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

I GOT THE JOB!!!  I am so excited! I am officially a Walt Disney World Chemistry Intern!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

bigdreamer2010 said:


> its hard over the phone to to see how people are recieveing your answers.....i just dont think that its a good look for me....well I guess this is the end for me.....and usually i'm not like this but i dont know....



Sorry your interview didn't go as well as you hoped. But don't think you are out of the running yet! I had a curveball question like that, but there is still hope!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!  I am so excited! I am officially a Walt Disney World Chemistry Intern!



WOW! CONGRATS!!!! you must be thrilled! so happy for you


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!  I am so excited! I am officially a Walt Disney World Chemistry Intern!



Thats amazing!!! CONGRATS! Did they offer it to you at the end of the interview?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Congrats Sarah!!


----------



## kmg148

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!  I am so excited! I am officially a Walt Disney World Chemistry Intern!



CONGRATS SARAH!

I think you are officially the first and only person who has gotten an offer!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> WOW! CONGRATS!!!! you must be thrilled! so happy for you





Ariel864 said:


> Thats amazing!!! CONGRATS! Did they offer it to you at the end of the interview?





sneekypeeks said:


> Congrats Sarah!!





kmg148 said:


> CONGRATS SARAH!
> 
> I think you are officially the first and only person who has gotten an offer!



Thanks so much everyone!  Hopefully you all start hearing back as well!

And it wasn't really an interview, Rebecca (from the Animal Programs Internship office) called and basically just said:

Hi, I am calling about the Chemistry Internship you recently applied for, I just have a few HR questions to ask you. So I answered them (basics about appearance, possibility of housing, etc. All of which were already asked during my first interview). Then she said well, you know I am calling on behalf of the Chemistry department, we would really like to offer you a position here at Walt Disney World!

So they trick you! You have to wait halfway through the call to find out about the offer! Haha!

I am so excited!  Thanks again everyone! I'll be checking back often in hopes of hearing good news from all of you guys!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Thanks so much everyone!  Hopefully you all start hearing back as well!
> 
> And it wasn't really an interview, Rebecca (from the Animal Programs Internship office) called and basically just said:
> 
> Hi, I am calling about the Chemistry Internship you recently applied for, I just have a few HR questions to ask you. So I answered them (basics about appearance, possibility of housing, etc. All of which were already asked during my first interview). Then she said well, you know I am calling on behalf of the Chemistry department, we would really like to offer you a position here at Walt Disney World!
> 
> So they trick you! You have to wait halfway through the call to find out about the offer! Haha!
> 
> I am so excited!  Thanks again everyone! I'll be checking back often in hopes of hearing good news from all of you guys!



Just curious - what do you mean by possibility of housing?


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Oh she just explained how they do have housing available on a first-come, first-serve basis.


----------



## ptheiss

sarah <3 disney said:


> thanks so much everyone!  hopefully you all start hearing back as well!
> 
> And it wasn't really an interview, rebecca (from the animal programs internship office) called and basically just said:
> 
> Hi, i am calling about the chemistry internship you recently applied for, i just have a few hr questions to ask you. So i answered them (basics about appearance, possibility of housing, etc. All of which were already asked during my first interview). Then she said well, you know i am calling on behalf of the chemistry department, we would really like to offer you a position here at walt disney world!
> 
> So they trick you! You have to wait halfway through the call to find out about the offer! Haha!
> 
> I am so excited!  thanks again everyone! I'll be checking back often in hopes of hearing good news from all of you guys!



congrats!!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Thanks!


----------



## extrahoursguy

Congrats Sarah! Even if I am secretly (okay, NOT secretly) uber jealous of you!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

extrahoursguy said:


> Congrats Sarah! Even if I am secretly (okay, NOT secretly) uber jealous of you!



Haha! Thanks!


----------



## Ariel864

Now if the rest of us could get great news like Sarah within in a week then we're just all set!  Thinking happy thoughts for everyone! Good luck if you haven't interviewed yet!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Just got done with my final interview.  I thnk it went well but I can't remember one of my interviewers names.  Did anyone interview for retail management with a woman from London?  She was either Black or Indian.  Slim, longish black hair?  Thanks!


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> Just got done with my final interview.  I thnk it went well but I can't remember one of my interviewers names.  Did anyone interview for retail management with a woman from London?  She was either Black or Indian.  Slim, longish black hair?  Thanks!



Was it Evelyn?


----------



## DisneyLover83

I got a rejection for the Corporate Tax PI today.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

DisneyLover83 said:


> I got a rejection for the Corporate Tax PI today.




I'm sorry  I know its not a good feeeling. Did you apply for others?

I'm realizing now that maybe I should withdraw my name for consideration from everything but Guest Relations. I know its possible to stay seasonal in Guest Relations - but I don't think any of the other PIs offer this option. I just found out for sure that I'm starting my MBA in Orlando in January right after the program ends. So I'm thinking since I couldn't stay seasonal and pick up shifts after January as a PI, maybe I should just do the CP (again... but this time not let my seasonal status expire!) 

Anyone have any thoughts/info on this? Or on staying seasonal after a PI? Or even getting trained as a seasonal part-time cast member in another role? I really just want to have the option of picking up shifts and staying a cast member after January!


----------



## DisneyLover83

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I'm sorry  I know its not a good feeeling. Did you apply for others?QUOTE]
> 
> Yes I applied for a few others but have not heard anything for those. I do not think I will apply again with Disney PI's because it seems for the Accounting/Finance positions they seem to hire mostly Master's degree students (from the people I have talked to who have done the PI's) and not many undergrad so I think I will wait in the future.....


----------



## SillyRabbit

Sorry for being such a lurker, lol been on these forums for a while and thought it would be time to post!
I'm in the same boat as most you here, already did my first interview about a week and a half ago, now I'm just waiting for a response =]
I'm a marketing student so I applied for the Distributions and Social Media PI


----------



## sneekypeeks

graygables said:


> Was it Evelyn?



I think so, yes.  I was so nervous during my interview I was just focusing on not sounding like a goob.  Hopefully this will be my lesson learned and I won't forget business cards in any other interviews!


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> I think so, yes.  I was so nervous during my interview I was just focusing on not sounding like a goob.  Hopefully this will be my lesson learned and I won't forget business cards in any other interviews!



Evelyn was area mgr for merch ops at MK, but she just moved to DAK.  I had a one on one with her and she was one of my favorite people, very wise.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I sent her a thank you letter, and I get a "You are welcome" response.  Since it wasn't a "who are you and why are you thanking me" response, I am going to take that as a positive sign!


----------



## Ariel864

sneekypeeks said:


> I sent her a thank you letter, and I get a "You are welcome" response.  Since it wasn't a "who are you and why are you thanking me" response, I am going to take that as a positive sign!



Did you interview in person or via phone?


----------



## sneekypeeks

In person


----------



## sneekypeeks

Any interviews left for the management internships?  I am hoping we will start hearing something by early next week!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

ptheiss said:


> Does anyone know the pay rate ranges for the different internships? it worries me a little they dont post these.



2 years ago the DVC Sales PI paid $9.97


----------



## dopeyrunner

REC LOB was 11.15 hr


----------



## peanutproduct

I just interviewed for a position earlier this week. Tried preparing by reading through all the questions posted here and on the Facebook group but they didn't ask any of those! Now just time to wait to see what they say


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> Any interviews left for the management internships?  I am hoping we will start hearing something by early next week!  *crosses fingers*



Just FYI, I didn't get called for my internship until 4.22.2009.  The internship started on 6.21.

Just keep breathing and TRY not to stress.  (yeah, right )


----------



## sneekypeeks

graygables said:


> Just FYI, I didn't get called for my internship until 4.22.2009.  The internship started on 6.21.
> 
> Just keep breathing and TRY not to stress.  (yeah, right )



They need a "bang head against wall" smiley.....


----------



## Jaybe08

Hey everyone I'm new to this board. It's a relief to find out more info on PIs. I just applied for 3 positions with Labor Operations (deadline was this past Friday, March 26). How long does it take to get a response from Disney about possibly interviewing?


----------



## peanutproduct

Jaybe08 said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to this board. It's a relief to find out more info on PIs. I just applied for 3 positions with Labor Operations (deadline was this past Friday, March 26). How long does it take to get a response from Disney about possibly interviewing?



I think it took about 10 days for me to get my interview request. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Jaybe08

peanutproduct said:


> I think it took about 10 days for me to get my interview request. I hope you hear something soon!



10 days seems like forever...lol. I hope I get it too...Thank you!


----------



## pman111

sneekypeeks said:


> They need a "bang head against wall" smiley.....



I am new to here too, my mom is all over this site though.  
I am soooo glad to hear some of the things you guys have been saying.  I have been so paranoid because I havent heard anything from my PI or CP applications.

I applied for GR and MK special events and then a CP in Concierge.  The waiting is killing me.  Woof.  I could use that bang head against the wall smiley, I have been doing that a lot recently.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the Retail Management Internship!  I start June 17th!  WOOOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

sneekypeeks said:


> i got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the retail management internship!  I start june 17th!  Woooooohooooo



Congrats!


----------



## DisneyLover83

sneekypeeks said:


> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the Retail Management Internship!  I start June 17th!  WOOOOOOHOOOOO



That awesome!


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the Retail Management Internship!  I start June 17th!  WOOOOOOHOOOOO



OMGosh!!!  I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!  I'm all verklempt and goose-bumped.  We HAVE to do lunch to celebrate so let me look at my calendar.  YAY YOU!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

sneekypeeks said:


> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the Retail Management Internship!  I start June 17th!  WOOOOOOHOOOOO



 YAY 


Lunch please!?!?


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

sneekypeeks said:


> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the Retail Management Internship!  I start June 17th!  WOOOOOOHOOOOO



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneynut64

Anyone have info about a graphic design internship.  Looking for one in florida.  Has anyone done one.  Thanks


----------



## kmg148

sneekypeeks said:


> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the Retail Management Internship!  I start June 17th!  WOOOOOOHOOOOO



CONGRATS!!

I know how bad you wanted one. That is awesome. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Thank you all so much!  Berlioz and Gray, a PM has been sent.


----------



## ptheiss

sneekypeeks said:


> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just received a call for the Retail Management Internship!  I start June 17th!  WOOOOOOHOOOOO



thats awesome!  congrats!!!!!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Just got an email asking me to set up a time to interview for the social media/marketing PI. I was going back and forth on doing a PI or just doing the CP again (so I could go seasonal) but this interview request is making me really excited about PIs again! ha.


----------



## ptheiss

All of the internships I applied for are not underlined anymore on disneycareers.com. Did that happen to anyone else? Does that mean Im not being considered anymore? I havent gotten any rejection emails.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

It just means the applications closed so you can't go in and edit your application or withdraw it anymore. They all closed Friday for the most part.


----------



## ptheiss

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> It just means the applications closed so you can't go in and edit your application or withdraw it anymore. They all closed Friday for the most part.



Whew... thanks


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

So nervous for my interview tomorrow at 2:30!! Its with the Social Media Manager and his "team" - dont' know how many people :-/


----------



## FutrImagineer

Good luck in your interview!

***

Has anybody applied for an Imagineering internship?  Any idea if Imagineering PIs can apply to live in Patterson?  Also, for Imagineering PIs (or just PIs in general), do they normally send out rejection e-mails if they are not going to request an interview at all, or do they not tell you anything?

Thanks!


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Has anyone heard from Catering Management? Any offers yet? It is the only one I haven't seen people saying the recieved offers from.

I'm getting nervous!!


----------



## hilrain11

FutrImagineer said:


> Good luck in your interview!
> 
> do they normally send out rejection e-mails if they are not going to request an interview at all, or do they not tell you anything?




They will send out a a rejection email (although sometimes they come WAY late). Lets hope it doesn't come to that though!!


----------



## ptheiss

hilrain11 said:


> They will send out a a rejection email (although sometimes they come WAY late). Lets hope it doesn't come to that though!!



Anyone schedule a second interview for a normal PI yet?


----------



## kmg148

ptheiss said:


> Anyone schedule a second interview for a normal PI yet?



Alumni Only? I don't think so. I haven't read anything about anyone scheduling any.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes. Second interviews have begun. Offers have also started to go out.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Interview today at 2:30. Freaking out! no clue what questions to expect.


----------



## floaton

I have applied for 5 of the communications/ communication graphics internships and haven't heard anything back from any of them since the screening interview. 

The women I did the screening interview said that I would hear back by May 1st. My screening interview was March 5th... 

Does that seem excessively long to anyone or is that time span sound typical?

Josh


----------



## bopnopper9

I interviewed for Alumni Only PIs in early/mid February and I haven't heard back from anyone at all either.  So you're not alone.  However I'm not so sure it's a good thing we haven't heard back from anyone.  I'm still just crossing my fingers!


----------



## Angelgirl13202

bopnopper9 said:


> I interviewed for Alumni Only PIs in early/mid February and I haven't heard back from anyone at all either.  So you're not alone.  However I'm not so sure it's a good thing we haven't heard back from anyone.  I'm still just crossing my fingers!



I don't know if its considard an Alumni only but my husband just accepted the Theme Park Operation Managment internship Monday. We are currently looking for a rental house as his mom and I are coming with him.  We are both looking to apply for hourly roles at Disney.  (I also am a cp alum) But graduated in December so couldn't apply unless I wanted to compete with him for the Animal program ones he applied for.  We are looking forward to getting back to Central Florida and Disney!


----------



## ptheiss

floaton said:


> I have applied for 5 of the communications/ communication graphics internships and haven't heard anything back from any of them since the screening interview.
> 
> The women I did the screening interview said that I would hear back by May 1st. My screening interview was March 5th...
> 
> Does that seem excessively long to anyone or is that time span sound typical?
> 
> Josh



The deadline just passed for the PI's to close. We should hear something soon if a second interview is needed. Some dont need second interviews and go off the screening interview. You could just randomly get a call wiht an offer. You will recieve an email if you werent selected so dont worry just yet.


----------



## floaton

ptheiss said:


> The deadline just passed for the PI's to close. We should hear something soon if a second interview is needed. Some dont need second interviews and go off the screening interview. You could just randomly get a call wiht an offer. You will recieve an email if you werent selected so dont worry just yet.



Well that offers me a little more reassurance. The common notion for the time being is "no news is good news."

Thanks for the update.

Once again good luck to everyone!


----------



## kmg148

floaton said:


> Well that offers me a little more reassurance. The common notion for the time being is "no news is good news."
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Once again good luck to everyone!



It stinks to have to wait a long time, but the real "waiting" period technically didn't begin until the 26th, when they closed. No one was being contacted (to my knowledge) while those PI's were still open.

I'm on the same page as you, my screening was February 27th!


----------



## dee.dee435

Do you usually get a call or email for acceptance? Rejection?


----------



## kmg148

dee.dee435 said:


> Do you usually get a call or email for acceptance? Rejection?



Standard "Dear John" rejection e-mail and a call for an offer. It looks like in most cases you also get an e-mail to schedule a second interview.


----------



## graygables

dee.dee435 said:


> Do you usually get a call or email for acceptance? Rejection?



I got a call for acceptance and emails for the rejections.


----------



## APRP

Has anyone heard anything about the Information Technology internship?  I applied right before they closed, but haven't heard from anyone yet.


----------



## pman111

APRP said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Information Technology internship?  I applied right before they closed, but haven't heard from anyone yet.



Or guest relations?


----------



## gocanes881

I've heard a couple of people have gotten offers for the Finance/Accounting PI's but I'm still waiting to hear back.

I'm new to this board and was wondering if anyone else is still waiting for Fin/Acc.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

it seems like no one has heard anything on any alumni-onlys (including guest relations). People seem to be hearing mostly about 2nd interviews for non-alumni PIs.


----------



## sneekypeeks

When/how do we find out where we will be for the MI's?  My leaders keep telling me I should know in the next few weeks, but I assumed I would not know until June 17th.


----------



## kmg148

sneekypeeks said:


> When/how do we find out where we will be for the MI's?  My leaders keep telling me I should know in the next few weeks, but I assumed I would not know until June 17th.



Does June 17th seem to be the date for check-in this year?


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Catering Management Internship Offers anyone? Has anyone seen any offers for catering? I have seen all the other Management Internships getting offers, but catering?


----------



## Nicsnick

APRP said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Information Technology internship?  I applied right before they closed, but haven't heard from anyone yet.





My husband is still waiting for the IT internship. His screening interview was Feb. 24 and we are still waiting. They did tell him that the IT interns normally take longer to go through the applications than others. I am hopeing that no news is good news!!!


----------



## ptheiss

gocanes881 said:


> I've heard a couple of people have gotten offers for the Finance/Accounting PI's but I'm still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I'm new to this board and was wondering if anyone else is still waiting for Fin/Acc.



I applied for the pricing internship and have haven't heard anything yet but I have two degrees.. one in finance and one in management and I applied for both types of internships so hopefully they will call me back for one of those types. Its still really early so dont worry yet


----------



## sneekypeeks

kmg148 said:


> Does June 17th seem to be the date for check-in this year?



That is the date they gave me for check in for Retail Management.  Not sure about the others though.


----------



## Angelgirl13202

That is the date my husband got for Theme Park operations.


----------



## peanutproduct

APRP said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Information Technology internship?  I applied right before they closed, but haven't heard from anyone yet.



Which IT internship? I applied for one that I think was just called Information Technology, but when I talked to the screener, he said that one had been filled already and I'd only be considered for the other one I applied for. I'm not sure if it's the same one or not though. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> When/how do we find out where we will be for the MI's?  My leaders keep telling me I should know in the next few weeks, but I assumed I would not know until June 17th.



I was told I'd know in a few weeks (offer was 4/22).  I had a gap between my CP and my MI (5/15-6/19) and still hadn't heard.  I lost my Hub access, but I had someone on the "inside"  who told me I was showing at Ft. Wilderness.  I was trying to get my brain around all of that (I had been hoping for DAKL) and finally had it settled, I was going to be at the Fort.  I checked in on the 19th and that afternoon, got a call welcoming me to the All Stars!  I was  and (to be honest)  as I have never been a fan.  In hindsight, of course, it was where I needed to be. 

I found out later that my area manager had done some wheeling and dealing to get me.  Funny thing is, my current WDW job history STILL shows that I did my internship at the Fort.   In fact, I just told DDs that I probably should go over and have a meet & greet with someone there since they have no clue who I was that whole time...

So...it should show up on the Hub closer to the date, BUT just be aware that changes could happen at any time.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

So I had an interview yesterday and should hear by next week. The interview went *very *well and I was told that I was *one of eight people being considered* for the position out of hundreds of applicants! That was an ego booster! 

At the end of the interview however, the interviewer mentioned in passing that it would be really ideal to have a PI who would be open to extending and doing a full year. I was asked if I would be open to that. I said unfortunately most likely not - but explained that it was because I was going to pursue my MBA at Rollins. We had a good chat about that too.

All in all, I think theres a good chance they'll end up going with someone who has more open-ended plans for after January. But who knows! They said I will hear from them by the end of next week. They said they MAY select a couple of people to go into another round of interviews out of the eight of us OR they may just decide based on this round. 

Either way the interview went great, I'm glad to have made it this far in the process, and regardless of the outcome I made a GREAT contact at Disney.

By the way the interview was over webcam via Skype. It was actually pretty cool!


----------



## anb06

gocanes881 said:


> I've heard a couple of people have gotten offers for the Finance/Accounting PI's but I'm still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I'm new to this board and was wondering if anyone else is still waiting for Fin/Acc.



I had my second interview last thur. and got a call today with an offer 
So excited to start June 17th.


----------



## APRP

peanutproduct said:


> Which IT internship? I applied for one that I think was just called Information Technology, but when I talked to the screener, he said that one had been filled already and I'd only be considered for the other one I applied for. I'm not sure if it's the same one or not though. I hope you hear something soon!



Here is a clip from the email I received when I applied - is this the one?



Information Technology Professional Internship - Summer/Fall 2010

RESPONSIBILITIES:
Works under direct supervision to analyze, design, develop, integrate, maintain, test, or support application system software (purchased or developed), or specific products and/or major systems components of the application system. May also assist with installing and configuring application system software, monitoring application system capacity and performance, and providing technical support for projects or other IT deliverables.


----------



## ptheiss

anb06 said:


> I had my second interview last thur. and got a call today with an offer
> So excited to start June 17th.



Which internship did you get?


----------



## gocanes881

anb06 said:


> I had my second interview last thur. and got a call today with an offer
> So excited to start June 17th.





Congrats! Which position did you get?

I had my second interview (well, third really...Disney came to my campus but that was more of a meet and greet) last Wednesday and I'm still waiting to hear back. I was told only about 50 applicants made that 2nd round and they were going to choose 20-25 interns. I'm getting worried because a few people have been offered this position (a couple on the FB group said they got offered yesterday) but since I have not received a rejection email or anything I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## kmn952

I got the DAK conservation education presenter internship!!! SO excited...can't wait til June!!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

graygables said:


> I was told I'd know in a few weeks (offer was 4/22).  I had a gap between my CP and my MI (5/15-6/19) and still hadn't heard.  I lost my Hub access, but I had someone on the "inside"  who told me I was showing at Ft. Wilderness.  I was trying to get my brain around all of that (I had been hoping for DAKL) and finally had it settled, I was going to be at the Fort.  I checked in on the 19th and that afternoon, got a call welcoming me to the All Stars!  I was  and (to be honest)  as I have never been a fan.  In hindsight, of course, it was where I needed to be.
> 
> I found out later that my area manager had done some wheeling and dealing to get me.  Funny thing is, my current WDW job history STILL shows that I did my internship at the Fort.   In fact, I just told DDs that I probably should go over and have a meet & greet with someone there since they have no clue who I was that whole time...
> 
> So...it should show up on the Hub closer to the date, BUT just be aware that changes could happen at any time.



Thanks.  I am hoping for DAKL or DAK itself as well.  Those would be my dream, followed by Port Orleans, The Studios, Epcot, and The Kingdom being last.  

I can set up a meet and greet for ya if ya like!


----------



## anb06

I got the professional internship in accouting/finance.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Was wondering if anyone applied for the Earmarked/AAA PI, I had a screening interview last month but haven't heard anything yet and haven't seen anyone post on here that they had a second interview. I can't remember if it was a alumni only or not but the screener did say I would hear something by May 1st. . This waiting thing is like killing me.


----------



## gocanes881

anb06 said:


> I got the professional internship in accouting/finance.



I'm still waiting to hear back one way or another. The wait is KILLING me, I'm not sure why I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## kmg148

I'm hoping next week the Alumni Onlys will get rolling..


----------



## hilrain11

kmg148 said:


> I'm hoping next week the Alumni Onlys will get rolling..



Ahhh lets hope! I'm getting really impatient!


----------



## Dani_H

I got accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK!!!!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

dani_h said:


> i got accepted as a conservation education presenter at dak!!!!



congrats!


----------



## fall08CP

Rejection e-mails for alumni-only have started going out... so no news is good news, right?


----------



## Ariel864

Dani_H said:


> I got accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK!!!!



Congrats! Still waiting to hear  ...


----------



## Dani_H

Has anyone heard anything from Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge position?


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Dani_H

PidginPea said:


> Congratulations to you both!!!
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, what is/was your major? I'm hoping to apply for some of the Conservation Education internships for Spring 2011, but I am not in one of the specific majors listed on the PI site for those internships. Just trying to feel out if they're accepting "other related majors" or if they're sticking to biology, conservation, etc. Thanks!



My majors are Wildlife Resources and Pre-Vet.... but they didn't offer those on the application so I just put Biology.

And Goodluck when you apply!


----------



## kmn952

PidginPea said:


> Congratulations to you both!!!
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, what is/was your major? I'm hoping to apply for some of the Conservation Education internships for Spring 2011, but I am not in one of the specific majors listed on the PI site for those internships. Just trying to feel out if they're accepting "other related majors" or if they're sticking to biology, conservation, etc. Thanks!



Thank you!! I'm a Childhood and Special Education major and an English minor! Good Luck!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Catering management internship offers anyone?


----------



## Ariel864

I got asked to participate in a 15 minute phone conversation with Animal Programs! Fingers crossed for great news!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Ariel864 said:


> I got asked to participate in a 15 minute phone conversation with Animal Programs! Fingers crossed for great news!



Yaaaaay!  When is your phone call?


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Yaaaaay!  When is your phone call?



Wednesday!


----------



## kmn952

Ariel864 said:


> Wednesday!




Congrats!! Thats wonderful news!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Ariel864 said:


> Wednesday!



So a short wait, very nice!  Here is some pixie dust for wonderful news!


----------



## extrahoursguy

So I was just offered my CP role as Character Attendant. Still waiting to hear back from Entertainment though. And ultimately just waiting to hear back about the P.I.'s. This company is slowly killing me. . . AAAAGGGGHH! I don't have the patience for all of this. haha


----------



## eric3302

good luck everyone! keep hanging in there!


----------



## peanutproduct

APRP said:


> Here is a clip from the email I received when I applied - is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> Information Technology Professional Internship - Summer/Fall 2010
> 
> RESPONSIBILITIES:
> Works under direct supervision to analyze, design, develop, integrate, maintain, test, or support application system software (purchased or developed), or specific products and/or major systems components of the application system. May also assist with installing and configuring application system software, monitoring application system capacity and performance, and providing technical support for projects or other IT deliverables.



That sounds familiar but I'm not sure. It seems like if it was still up when you applied, then it wouldn't be the one filled though


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

Has anybody done/applied for a PI in Entertainment?  I'm interested in hearing more about that one.


----------



## Jaybe08

Anybody applied for PI positions in Labor Operations (focused on Information Technology)?


----------



## Ariel864

I got offered the Conservation Education Presenter at DAK position!!!!!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Ariel864

PidginPea said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> If you don't mind, I'm going to ask you the same question I asked the others - what is or was your major? I'm dying to be in your shoes one day...  Congrats again!



Thanks!!!  

I'm Early Childhood Education with a concentration in English.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Ariel864 said:


> I got offered the Conservation Education Presenter at DAK position!!!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Ariel864

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

CONGRATS!!!

I interviewed last Wednesday for Social Media. They said they had only chosen 8 candidates to interview, so I should hear back from them by the end of this week most likely - if not, definitely by middle of next week.

Freaking out! I just want to know one way or another. They said there was also a chance they'd decide to narrow down the 8 and do a second round of interviews. Intense!

Hoping I get word one way or another by the weekend. If I don't hear by Tuesday I'll email him......


----------



## ptheiss

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> I interviewed last Wednesday for Social Media. They said they had only chosen 8 candidates to interview, so I should hear back from them by the end of this week most likely - if not, definitely by middle of next week.
> 
> Freaking out! I just want to know one way or another. They said there was also a chance they'd decide to narrow down the 8 and do a second round of interviews. Intense!
> 
> Hoping I get word one way or another by the weekend. If I don't hear by Tuesday I'll email him......



Goodluck.... Im sure you got the position. I hoping to hear back anything  for the PI's I applied for.


----------



## Ariel864

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> I interviewed last Wednesday for Social Media. They said they had only chosen 8 candidates to interview, so I should hear back from them by the end of this week most likely - if not, definitely by middle of next week.
> 
> Freaking out! I just want to know one way or another. They said there was also a chance they'd decide to narrow down the 8 and do a second round of interviews. Intense!
> 
> Hoping I get word one way or another by the weekend. If I don't hear by Tuesday I'll email him......



Thanks! Best of luck to you! I hope you get it


----------



## jaclyncatherine

I got offered Catering Management Internship today!! Yay!! My heart literally fell out of my chest when she asked me!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

jaclyncatherine said:


> I got offered Catering Management Internship today!! Yay!! My heart literally fell out of my chest when she asked me!



Congratulations!!!!

Congrats to you as well Ariel!!!  It looks like there has been a lot of good news recently... hopefully that trend will continue for the rest of us!


----------



## Ariel864

jaclyncatherine said:


> I got offered Catering Management Internship today!! Yay!! My heart literally fell out of my chest when she asked me!



Congrats!!!!  That's wonderful news! 



GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Congrats to you as well Ariel!!!  It looks like there has been a lot of good news recently... hopefully that trend will continue for the rest of us!



Thank you! I hope you hear your good news soon!


----------



## gocanes881

Congrats to all those who got accepted!


I'm STILL waiting to hear back about the Accounting/Finance PI. I'm more and more worried with each day that passes by because people started getting offers for it last week. The fact that I haven't gotten a rejection email still gives me some hope, though.


----------



## jess25

Hey guys, I've been following this forum for two months now.  And I felt it was time for me to join and get an idea of where everyone stands with their WDWPI applications.  A few of you have already been accepted to your choice of PI. Congrats!! I wish you nothing but the best during your PI experience .

Now on to the main reason for my post. lol!... I was just wondering how many of you applied to any Human Resource PI's and have you heard anything yet?  If so I would love to hear about it.  . BTW, these include Alumni and Non-Alumni HR PI's.  

~Jess


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Thank you all so much I am so excited to go!


----------



## dopeyrunner

So another week has passed with no phone call or email.. I assume that may be a good thing as in no news is good news. Did anyone hear anything on friday?


----------



## gocanes881

In the same boat, dopeyrunner. I got worried because I heard some offers went out last week but since I haven't heard anything either way so that means they haven't made a decision.

Which PI(s) did you apply for?


----------



## hilrain11

dopeyrunner said:


> So another week has passed with no phone call or email.. I assume that may be a good thing as in no news is good news. Did anyone hear anything on friday?



For most of the alumni only PIs we should hear back in about a week. As of 1 week ago, the word from recruiters was the departments had only just then begun to review our applications and would get back to us in -at least- 2 weeks. Still, deadline to hear I believe is 1st week of May. It varies by department and position AND number of positions you applied for.


----------



## SillyRabbit

hilrain11 said:


> For most of the alumni only PIs we should hear back in about a week. As of 1 week ago, the word from recruiters was the departments had only just then begun to review our applications and would get back to us in -at least- 2 weeks. Still, deadline to hear I believe is 1st week of May. It varies by department and position AND number of positions you applied for.



I asked my interviewer when I had my first interview about when to hear back she said anywhere from now(early April) to the first week of May. I applied to the social media position like InvisibleEars did but I never heard from them.. so I'm at a loss but then again I applied late (one week before the deadline). I also applied for five other positions though, so im Hopeful


----------



## Jaybe08

I hope to hear from Disney next week.
Dreams do come true, right?


----------



## graygables

Jaybe08 said:


> Dreams do come true, right?



I can most certainly, positively, absolutely testify to that.  NEVER give up your dreams.


----------



## hilrain11

Just heard from my recruiter that we can now expect to hear by May 1 (which was the original plan) Disney rarely meets it hiring deadlines so everyone just hold out a little bit longer!!!!


----------



## dopeyrunner

gocanes881 said:


> In the same boat, dopeyrunner. I got worried because I heard some offers went out last week but since I haven't heard anything either way so that means they haven't made a decision.
> 
> Which PI(s) did you apply for?



Well I applied for the Earmaked/AAA PI which I haven't seen anyone else post on here that they applied for it.  So I have no idea how many resumes they have to search through.


----------



## MsLindsey2

I suppose this post fits here.  I didn't see a thread for summer PIs 2010.  

I applied for the summer PI for Business Associate, Story Writer.  It's with Imagineering, but in Florida.  

The listing closed when all of the rest did.  I still haven't heard back, yet.  However, I haven't yet received one of the rejection e-mails, either.  As someone else said, that still gives me hope!

Pretty much just posting here to vent.  The wait for either an interview or a rejection letter has got me all antsy.  

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Dani_H

So just to recap what did everyone apply for? Or if you have been accepted, what position are you?


I am a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

I am a Chemistry Intern and will rotate between Epcot's The Seas and Animal Kingdom.


----------



## jess25

Dani_H said:


> So just to recap what did everyone apply for? Or if you have been accepted, what position are you?
> 
> 
> I am a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK.


I applied for Alumni and non-alumni's HR positions. Various ones. my top 3 were Training and development, employee relations, and HR coordinator for MK.


----------



## adiparek

Hey Guys,

Congratulationsss to all those who have received offers. Wish you lots of fun on your magical trip ahead!!!

I have a quick question.. So I had the 1st phone screening interview in Early April for Fall 2010 WDW Professional Internship, and they told me the same thing about waiting till May 1st latest (thats latest by when they make their decisions) So, does this mean they will make their decisions about 2nd round interview candidates by 1st May, 2010 latest or is hiring process altogether completed by then????

Also, how did it work for the ones who have got offers?? How many interviews did you go through? Was it all phone based?? It would be awesome if you could give some information on this..

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## gocanes881

Dani_H said:


> So just to recap what did everyone apply for? Or if you have been accepted, what position are you?
> 
> 
> I am a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK.





I applied for the Finance/Accounting PI. I had my screening interview March 19 and my final interview March 24. At first they told me they would make a decision and notify us by the first week of April. Since I haven't heard anything I recently called to check the status of my application. Now they're saying it can take as long as May 1.


----------



## Jaybe08

Dani_H said:
			
		

> So just to recap what did everyone apply for? Or if you have been accepted, what position are you?


I applied for Labor Ops Cast Deployment, Reporting, and System Sustainment. I had my screening interview and now I'm just waiting to hear back.



adiparek said:


> I have a quick question.. So I had the 1st phone screening interview in Early April for Fall 2010 WDW Professional Internship, and they told me the same thing about waiting till May 1st latest (thats latest by when they make their decisions) So, does this mean they will make their decisions about 2nd round interview candidates by 1st May, 2010 latest or is hiring process altogether completed by then????
> 
> Also, how did it work for the ones who have got offers?? How many interviews did you go through? Was it all phone based?? It would be awesome if you could give some information on this..
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



I'm wondering the same thing. Can you be accepted without a 2nd interview?


----------



## Jaybe08

I just got a call for a 2nd interview (literally minutes ago)...I'm super nervous/excited.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Jaybe08 said:


> I just got a call for a 2nd interview (literally minutes ago)...I'm super nervous/excited.
> Wish me luck!



Good luck!  When is it?


----------



## Dani_H

adiparek said:


> Also, how did it work for the ones who have got offers?? How many interviews did you go through? Was it all phone based?? It would be awesome if you could give some information on this..




After submitting my application, I got an email saying i was a strong candidate, then I got an email asking some routine questions like do you have a car, do you have proof of your ability to work in the US... then i got an email with lists of different times for a phone interview. Then after the phone interview i got another email asking to set up a 15 minute time to talk with them.... and that last phone call was when they offered me the job.

But this is just how the Animal Program works, they way the department communicates with you totally depends on the department.

Goodluck, and I hope you all hear back soon!


----------



## APRP

Dani_H said:


> So just to recap what did everyone apply for? Or if you have been accepted, what position are you?
> 
> 
> I am a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK.





I applied for the Information Technology internship - I had a screening interview, but haven't heard anything about a second interview yet.


----------



## Jaybe08

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Good luck!  When is it?



Thanks. It's on Wednesday (tomorrow) at 3pm. I'm really nervous, but excited. I hope that I do okay. I'm not sure how intense the interview will be.

I just hope I get it, so I can plan for housing, what to bring, and things like that. lol.


----------



## Princess Ash

Disney Casting called today and offered me the Professional Internship in Internal Communications (for Resort Operations)!

SO VERY HAPPY!


----------



## Jaybe08

Princess Ash said:


> Disney Casting called today and offered me the Professional Internship in Internal Communications (for Resort Operations)!
> 
> SO VERY HAPPY!



Congrats!!


----------



## kmg148

Jaybe08 said:


> Congrats!!



Break a leg!

This wait is seriously really intense for me. The week is half over, which only leaves two weeks left in April. I want to know!


----------



## jess25

It seems like mostly everyone has heard something since their screening interviews and have been offered/accepted. Even those who applied on the March 26 deadline.  I applied Feb 24 and had my screening interview March 3.  I'm rather concerned now .  Should I be ?  Has anyone heard from their Alumni Only applications?


----------



## kmg148

jess25 said:


> It seems like mostly everyone has heard something since their screening interviews and have been offered/accepted. Even those who applied on the March 26 deadline.  I applied Feb 24 and had my screening interview March 3.  I'm rather concerned now .  Should I be ?  Has anyone heard from their Alumni Only applications?



I haven't really seen anyone who has heard anything about the Alumni Only applications (at least the majority of them)


----------



## jess25

kmg148 said:


> I haven't really seen anyone who has heard anything about the Alumni Only applications (at least the majority of them)


thank you kmg148. that takes some worry off my shoulders. I guess most of the people hearing back is from non-alumni's. are you waiting to hear something as well?


----------



## kmg148

jess25 said:


> thank you kmg148. that takes some worry off my shoulders. I guess most of the people hearing back is from non-alumni's. are you waiting to hear something as well?



No problem! I might be wrong, but I know there were a lot of different AO's and while I don't remember exactly which were AO and which weren't, I know several people who applied for a bunch of different ones and heard nothing. 

I applied for Guest Relations. If I could form into words just how bad I want it, I would!


----------



## jess25

kmg148 said:


> No problem! I might be wrong, but I know there were a lot of different AO's and while I don't remember exactly which were AO and which weren't, I know several people who applied for a bunch of different ones and heard nothing.
> 
> I applied for Guest Relations. If I could form into words just how bad I want it, I would!


we're in the same floating boat lol! at least i know i'm not alone ... well, i guess here's to 2-1/2 weeks left til we officially know something.  I pray i get it. God only knows how much I want/need this internship.  Lets keep praying and staying positive !  I'm sure you will get it .


----------



## kmg148

jess25 said:


> we're in the same floating boat lol! at least i know i'm not alone ... well, i guess here's to 2-1/2 weeks left til we officially know something.  I pray i get it. God only knows how much I want/need this internship.  Lets keep praying and staying positive !  I'm sure you will get it .



Is that the only one you applied for?

I know...I'm trying to stay positive it's just not easy with all of the waiting and seeing people get accepted. I hope we both get it!!


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

I was offered Guest Relations this evening  Had waited over one month with no word at all.. Phone call out of the blue and a big congratulations


----------



## kmg148

DVCboi4lfe said:


> I was offered Guest Relations this evening  Had waited over one month with no word at all.. Phone call out of the blue and a big congratulations



I'm sending you a PM!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

DVCboi4lfe said:


> I was offered Guest Relations this evening  Had waited over one month with no word at all.. Phone call out of the blue and a big congratulations



Congrats!!!


----------



## extrahoursguy

Congrats to all who have been getting offers! That's GREAT!

The good news is I got news on one of the PI's I applied for this week. The bad news is I didn't get it. Oh well, two more to go. . . crossing my fingers.


----------



## jess25

kmg148 said:


> Is that the only one you applied for?
> 
> I know...I'm trying to stay positive it's just not easy with all of the waiting and seeing people get accepted. I hope we both get it!!


nope, not the only one. i also applied for a few non-alumni's.


----------



## J-rat

Hey guys, de-lurking from this thread long enough to say that I just got accepted for the Guest Relations PI tonight at 9pm! See you down there DVCboi4lfe 

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting!!


----------



## ptheiss

I applied for 4 different PI's all related to business or finance since Im getting my MBA and I havent heard a thing from any of them in 2 months. This has got to be the worst hiring process around. They do this twice a year and I would think they have a good idea who has the experience and background to do the job. Im just frustrated.... Im gonna have to take another job because I cant wait anymore


----------



## MsLindsey2

DVCboi4lfe said:


> I was offered Guest Relations this evening  Had waited over one month with no word at all.. Phone call out of the blue and a big congratulations



You're my inspiration.  If it can happen to you, it could happen to me!  Here's hoping!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Got offered a PI in Guest Relations at about 10:30 AM!! I'm OVER THE MOON excited!! I accepted of course! Arriving June 17, Departing Jan 3!!! (They changed it from Jan 7 for me, since I'm starting grad school on Jan 4!)

**By the way, I had a final round interview for the Social Media Internship 2 weeks ago. I was supposed to hear by the end of this week on that one. There were 8 people left in the running. I wonder if they'll be notified that I've already accepted GR?

** Also, does anyone know if Guest Relations PIs can go seasonal afterwards? and be seasonal GR CMs?


----------



## fall08CP

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> ** Also, does anyone know if Guest Relations PIs can go seasonal afterwards? and be seasonal GR CMs?


1) Congrats!
2) Yes, my friend did a GR PI and was able to go seasonal in it afterwards. She did hers spring '09, has been seasonal since then, and is just now transferring to another department.


----------



## pinktink88

Congrats on the offers guest relations people! Did you have a 2nd interview at all?
I'm waiting to here on costuming design internships, no word on a 2nd interview i'm getting worried.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Got offered a PI in Guest Relations at about 10:30 AM!! I'm OVER THE MOON excited!! I accepted of course! Arriving June 17, Departing Jan 3!!! (They changed it from Jan 7 for me, since I'm starting grad school on Jan 4!)
> 
> **By the way, I had a final round interview for the Social Media Internship 2 weeks ago. I was supposed to hear by the end of this week on that one. There were 8 people left in the running. I wonder if they'll be notified that I've already accepted GR?
> 
> ** Also, does anyone know if Guest Relations PIs can go seasonal afterwards? and be seasonal GR CMs?



Congratulations! Great news, that's so exciting.  I'm glad they were able to work with on your grad school start date.


----------



## gocanes881

I had my 2nd interview for the Finance/Accounting PI back on March 24 and was told I would know by the first week of April. Well I heard some people got offers last week (and the week before) but I haven't heard anything yet. I guess no news is good news but I'm really starting to get worried.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

pinktink88 said:


> Congrats on the offers guest relations people! Did you have a 2nd interview at all?
> I'm waiting to here on costuming design internships, no word on a 2nd interview i'm getting worried.



No second interview. I had my screening for alumni-only PIs on February 5th (forever ago!). Today at 10 AM my phone rings out of the blue with a GR offer


----------



## sneekypeeks

Congratulations to all those getting offers!  I can't wait until June 17th!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluefairy88

hey. is the guest relations PI one of the easy ones to get?


----------



## kmg148

bluefairy88 said:


> hey. is the guest relations PI one of the easy ones to get?



No, it isn't. I think the reason you see a lot of people getting it on the boards is because several of the positions go to active cast members/people who love Disney--many of which are on here. 

The hire a handful of people (I've heard between 20-30) for each season, with hundreds (and probably more with the economy) applying for the spots.

It's very competitive!


----------



## SillyRabbit

Woo! I just got a call out of the blue today but for a 2nd interview.. Apparently its one hour long with two separate sets of managers. Exciting =]


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

SillyRabbit said:


> Woo! I just got a call out of the blue today but for a 2nd interview.. Apparently its one hour long with two separate sets of managers. Exciting =]



Cool! Congrats! For what internship?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

bluefairy88 said:


> hey. is the guest relations PI one of the easy ones to get?



Actually, from what I've heard GR is one of the most competitive PIs of the bunch. I think the relative acceptance rate here on the boards isn't really indicative of the actual acceptance rate, which (if I recall correctly) hovers around 20% or so. But that's like, 20 people out of a 100. Or something along those lines.


----------



## pman111

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Actually, from what I've heard GR is one of the most competitive PIs of the bunch. I think the relative acceptance rate here on the boards isn't really indicative of the actual acceptance rate, which (if I recall correctly) hovers around 20% or so. But that's like, 20 people out of a 100. Or something along those lines.



Does anyone know what the rate just for GR is?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

pman111 said:


> Does anyone know what the rate just for GR is?



that's what i was talking about, just gr. but i don't know for sure


----------



## bluefairy88

pman111 said:


> Does anyone know what the rate just for GR is?



I just talked to a girl who works in Guest Relations. She said her managers said that several hundred people apply for a GR PI and that only about 20-25 people will get it. thats a pretty low acceptince rate :-/


----------



## kmg148

bluefairy88 said:


> I just talked to a girl who works in Guest Relations. She said her managers said that several hundred people apply for a GR PI and that only about 20-25 people will get it. thats a pretty low acceptince rate :-/



It's a really great internship and people love it. It's got to be one of the most competitive!


----------



## SillyRabbit

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Cool! Congrats! For what internship?



Thanks! Silly me never asked lol, but I applied for a handful, when i did the screening interview they were considering me for Social Media Marketing and Domestic Multicultural Marketing.. judging by the email i got and my interview being with the domestic manager, I want to say its for the multicultural position.


----------



## Ariel864

SillyRabbit said:


> Woo! I just got a call out of the blue today but for a 2nd interview.. Apparently its one hour long with two separate sets of managers. Exciting =]



good luck with your interview! That's great news!


----------



## pman111

bluefairy88 said:


> I just talked to a girl who works in Guest Relations. She said her managers said that several hundred people apply for a GR PI and that only about 20-25 people will get it. thats a pretty low acceptince rate :-/



Thats seems more like what i was thinking.  They have to have more than 200 applicants, it is one of the most popular.  Maybe only 200 used it for their first choice .


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

SillyRabbit said:


> Thanks! Silly me never asked lol, but I applied for a handful, when i did the screening interview they were considering me for Social Media Marketing and Domestic Multicultural Marketing.. judging by the email i got and my interview being with the domestic manager, I want to say its for the multicultural position.



Yeah, I had a second interview for the Social Media one about two weeks ago. They were interviewing 8 people total and I think we were all contacted by the Social Media Manager. So it sounds like Domestic Multicultural Marketing most likely.

That's awesome! I haven't seen anyone else on here post about that one, and it looks really really cool! Best of luck to you, I'm sure you'll knock that interview out of the park.


----------



## jess25

Hey kmg148, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## SillyRabbit

pman111 said:


> Thats seems more like what i was thinking.  They have to have more than 200 applicants, it is one of the most popular.  Maybe only 200 used it for their first choice .



Interview is tomorrow at 1!! So nervous, yet so excited!


----------



## Nicsnick

My husband applied for a PI back in February and had a screening interview on Feb. 23. He got a call on Friday offering him one of the PIs that he applied for!!! It is the HRIS (Human resources information systems!!) It was his first choice!! He starts June 17th!!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Nicsnick said:


> My husband applied for a PI back in February and had a screening interview on Feb. 23. He got a call on Friday offering him one of the PIs that he applied for!!! It is the HRIS (Human resources information systems!!) It was his first choice!! He starts June 17th!!




Congratulations to your husband! That is fantastic news! By the way - your wedding pictures are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Nicsnick said:


> My husband applied for a PI back in February and had a screening interview on Feb. 23. He got a call on Friday offering him one of the PIs that he applied for!!! It is the HRIS (Human resources information systems!!) It was his first choice!! He starts June 17th!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## SillyRabbit

My interview is in 1min!! wooo!! here goes! =]


----------



## SillyRabbit

SillyRabbit said:


> My interview is in 1min!! wooo!! here goes! =]


ok well for anyone wondering about the 2nd interview, its very specific to what you do and how it applies to your field that you are applying in. all i can say is, i dont like phone interviews.. haha that silence after you finish answering your question is brutal.. but they said they will be doing more interviews the rest of the week and ill find out next week as to what happens.. if you have questions ask me =]


----------



## graygables

SillyRabbit said:


> all i can say is, i dont like phone interviews.. haha that silence after you finish answering your question is brutal



I feel your pain.  I had to interview for a role I applied for over the phone today simply b/c I'm out of town for the week.  Brutal describes it quite well. 

I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

SillyRabbit said:


> ok well for anyone wondering about the 2nd interview, its very specific to what you do and how it applies to your field that you are applying in. all i can say is, i dont like phone interviews.. haha that silence after you finish answering your question is brutal.. but they said they will be doing more interviews the rest of the week and ill find out next week as to what happens.. if you have questions ask me =]



I agree, the lack of nonverbal cues makes it hard to determine how exactly you are doing. Best of luck!


----------



## SillyRabbit

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> I agree, the lack of nonverbal cues makes it hard to determine how exactly you are doing. Best of luck!



well its not just that, its also the silence after you finish speaking makes it feel like you've answered the question to quickly/short lol, like they're still waiting for more. they should just have us hit the Pound key or something after we are done talking haha


----------



## graygables

SillyRabbit said:


> well its not just that, its also the silence after you finish speaking makes it feel like you've answered the question to quickly/short lol, like they're still waiting for more. they should just have us hit the Pound key or something after we are done talking haha



Or, the pregnant pause after their asking the question when you are still formulating your answer and they say, "Did you hear that?"  I generally have the, "That's a very good question" already firing, but I missed one during my interview today.

Someone just reminded me that we always think of things after the interview or think of things we might have said differently when all the while, the interviewers think we did just fine.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

graygables said:


> Someone just reminded me that we always think of things after the interview or think of things we might have said differently when all the while, the interviewers think we did just fine.



I like this idea and I am currently clinging to it.


----------



## SillyRabbit

graygables said:


> Or, the pregnant pause after their asking the question when you are still formulating your answer and they say, "Did you hear that?".




LOL that happened to me today, they were asking me what was a marketing campaign that i thought was successful and what would i have diff about it.. the sheer amount of marketing campaigns out there, running through my head.. then they asked me.. so nerve wracking.. just picked the one that was in my head.. too much pressure lol


----------



## Nicsnick

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Congratulations to your husband! That is fantastic news! By the way - your wedding pictures are absolutely gorgeous



Thank you for both parts!!!!



Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you!! WE are very excited!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Good luck Gray!  When will you hear back about it?  Maybe we will both be at EPCOT....that would be AWESOME!


----------



## spectroaddy

I know I haven't been on here for awhile. But I got called from Casting yesterday with an offer for cast deployment. So excited for June 17th.


----------



## Jaybe08

spectroaddy said:


> I know I haven't been on here for awhile. But I got called from Casting yesterday with an offer for cast deployment. So excited for June 17th.



Congrats...Did you have a 2nd interview?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

DVC Marketing just called me to interview for the DVC Marketing PI. I said thanks but no thanks - I'm happy with Guest Relations. I have plenty of marketing experience on my resume and I think GR is a unique resume builder. Different skills. I think I made the right call - even though DVC Marketing would have been more $ I think 

Social Media Marketing I have yet to hear back after my 2nd interview. I should hear soon. But either way I am sticking by GR.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I just found out I will be doing my Retail Management Internship at Animal Kingdom-Africa/Asia!!!!!!!!!!!!  So excited.  I wanted that area.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> DVC Marketing just called me to interview for the DVC Marketing PI. I said thanks but no thanks - I'm happy with Guest Relations. I have plenty of marketing experience on my resume and I think GR is a unique resume builder. Different skills. I think I made the right call - even though DVC Marketing would have been more $ I think
> 
> Social Media Marketing I have yet to hear back after my 2nd interview. I should hear soon. But either way I am sticking by GR.



So DVC Marketing called me this morning for an interview.. I turned it down. Sales and Travel Public Relations Professional Internship JUSTcalled me now for an interview... I turned it down. haha. what a DAY! but I can't turn my back on Guest Relations!


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> I just found out I will be doing my Retail Management Internship at Animal Kingdom-Africa/Asia!!!!!!!!!!!!  So excited.  I wanted that area.



Congratulations! (again!) I don't know anyone over in Africa/Asia merch, but I've heard very good things about it.  I'm sure you'll be great!  

I came home to an interview invite for DAK myself  so I'm pretty excited about that.  Won't know about Epcot until early next week.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

graygables said:


> Congratulations! (again!) I don't know anyone over in Africa/Asia merch, but I've heard very good things about it.  I'm sure you'll be great!
> 
> I came home to an interview invite for DAK myself  so I'm pretty excited about that.  Won't know about Epcot until early next week.



Congrats to both of you!!! Thats fantastic 
SneakyPeeks... Us GR interns aren't told our locations til we get there, but my friend contacted me today and said he had looked up my name in Contacts on the Hub because he wanted to see if I was back with the company yet and saw that I was in DAK Guest Relations  So I guess I'm currently listed in contacts as being statused there. 

Of course, I'm sure this is subject to change and its not official word regarding my placement. But I hope its true! DAK is awesome! I'm glad you'll be working there - and hopefully you too Gray!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Thanks for the congrats.  Congratulations on the interview invites and was DAK where you wanted to go?  If so, /cheer!

Gray,
Good luck on your interviews!  Everything is so exciting!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

sneekypeeks said:


> Thanks for the congrats.  Congratulations on the interview invites and was DAK where you wanted to go?  If so, /cheer!
> 
> Gray,
> Good luck on your interviews!  Everything is so exciting!



Thank you! Yeah, I have just been really really fortunate this week . there are so many awesome candidates and just being considered for everything is a big honor 

They didn't ask my preference, and to be honest DAK probably wouldn't have been #1. But I'm just REALLY HAPPY to be in a park  now that I'm thinking about DAK I'm getting really excited! I just wanted to be in a park... I just couldn't picture myself doing GR at DTD.

I can't wait til June17!


----------



## Jaybe08

I accepted a PI for Labor Ops Reporting!

Finally I can join those in the countdown to June 17th.


----------



## graygables

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> They didn't ask my preference, and to be honest DAK probably wouldn't have been #1.



DAK has amazing hours.  Just sayin'!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

graygables said:


> DAK has amazing hours.  Just sayin'!



Haha YES Definitely something I'm excited about! I do love DAK  . I probably would have blurted out MK if they asked me my preference because its my favorite park. But realistically, in terms of hours I definitely think DAK is a fantastic placement!


----------



## spectroaddy

Jaybe08 said:


> Congrats...Did you have a 2nd interview?



No, I just had one interview!!!! I still in shock Good luck to everyone and congrats to everyone who has offers.


----------



## Princess001

Hello all,

Have any body heard about the Information Technology PI??
I gave my first interview around mid-week of march and still haven't heard anything...


----------



## SleepingBeauty2010

hey every1!  do you know of anyone that has heard from any PI's for MK Events, Cast Events or other kinds like that? 

I am anxiously awaiting...


----------



## J-rat

MK Events got taken down really early in the process, and when I e-mailed to ask my recruiter about it she said that they had decided not to offer that one this year  But I applied for Cast Events as well and haven't heard anything back from that one either way, so I think there's still hope for that one!


----------



## SleepingBeauty2010

J-rat said:


> MK Events got taken down really early in the process, and when I e-mailed to ask my recruiter about it she said that they had decided not to offer that one this year  But I applied for Cast Events as well and haven't heard anything back from that one either way, so I think there's still hope for that one!



Thanks J-rat!  I am crossing my fingers.  But now that leaves me down to only 2 positions! ah!  I hope we both hear something soon!  Good luck!


----------



## J-rat

I already got a Guest Relations position, and I'm pretty sure I would stick with that even if Cast Events called. So that's one more competitor out of the running for you! 

What's the other one you applied to other than Cast Events?

 Good luck! Hopefully you'll hear back soon!


----------



## kmg148

jess25 said:


> Hey kmg148, have you heard anything yet?



Jess, I sent you a PM the other day, did you get it?


----------



## kmg148

J-rat said:


> I already got a Guest Relations position, and I'm pretty sure I would stick with that even if Cast Events called. So that's one more competitor out of the running for you!
> 
> What's the other one you applied to other than Cast Events?
> 
> Good luck! Hopefully you'll hear back soon!



Are you on the PI Facebook group?


----------



## J-rat

kmg148 said:


> Are you on the PI Facebook group?


I'm in it, but I haven't actually checked it, I think I just joined and forgot about it. Maybe I'll head over that way and check it out.


----------



## APRP

Princess001 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Have any body heard about the Information Technology PI??
> I gave my first interview around mid-week of march and still haven't heard anything...



I'm in the same situation - I had my first interview at the end of March, but haven't heard anything from them.  I'll post an update if I get any news.


----------



## SleepingBeauty2010

J-rat said:


> I already got a Guest Relations position, and I'm pretty sure I would stick with that even if Cast Events called. So that's one more competitor out of the running for you!
> 
> What's the other one you applied to other than Cast Events?
> 
> Good luck! Hopefully you'll hear back soon!



Congrats on your GR position!! 
My other one is College and International Coordinator at MK....heard anything about that one?



Just saw you are from amherst, i lived in south hadley for about 7 months! small world!


----------



## floaton

Has anyone been offered a Communications or Arts and Graphics PI?


----------



## J-rat

SleepingBeauty2010 said:


> Congrats on your GR position!!
> My other one is College and International Coordinator at MK....heard anything about that one?
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw you are from amherst, i lived in south hadley for about 7 months! small world!


Really? That's so cool! Yep, I'm going to school at UMass! I haven't heard anything about the Coordinator one, hopefully you'll hear back soon!


----------



## sneekypeeks

graygables said:


> DAK has amazing hours.  Just sayin'!



I have heard that.  What kind of hours are we talking?  Some people have said that you work open to close since it isn't open that long...but that is like 12 hours.  I am so confused.

PS  We need to do lunch again, I need internship advice (and i need to obsess with someone who gets it...my boyfriend is so tired of hearing about the internship process, poor guy.)!  So excited


----------



## Ariel864

sneekypeeks said:


> I have heard that.  What kind of hours are we talking?  Some people have said that you work open to close since it isn't open that long...but that is like 12 hours.  I am so confused.
> 
> PS  We need to do lunch again, I need internship advice (and i need to obsess with someone who gets it...my boyfriend is so tired of hearing about the internship process, poor guy.)!  So excited



The hours change depending on the month/season.... When we get there in June for our programs their hours will 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. With some extended hours thrown in here and there, then the next month it's 9 a.m. to 7 p.m.

Heres a link for the Calendar with the hours though! 
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/animal-kingdom/calendar/


Congrats to everyone on their wonderful good news lately!


----------



## wdwfam

I know a few that have been offered Communications PI's.  Let's just say I know someone who set up the interviews


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Ariel864 said:


> The hours change depending on the month/season.... When we get there in June for our programs their hours will 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. With some extended hours thrown in here and there, then the next month it's 9 a.m. to 7 p.m.
> 
> Heres a link for the Calendar with the hours though!
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/animal-kingdom/calendar/
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their wonderful good news lately!



Awesome, yeah that's roughly what I remember DAK having hours-wise when I was on my CP fall program. (I worked at MK, but my roomie worked at DAK). I'm really excited to be at DAK - my only SLIGHT concern is getting enough hours. I hope we work basically full days (assuming I really _am_ placed there... fingers crossed!). 

I'd hate to get less hours there than I would have at other parks. My roomie was on the Safari and she got _way_ less hours than I did at Splash - I'm hoping Guest Relations is a different story. Trying to save up money!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Does anyone know if Guest Relations PIs can go seasonal in GR after their PI ends?

I know I asked this before, but figured I'd throw it out again cuz I never got an answer and I'm really curious!

Thanks, and sorry for being annoying


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Just a couple of questions if anyone can help!

How long did it take to get your information packet after you accepted your management internship? If you don't live in Florida?

Does anyone know where Catering Management Interns actually work? Do they have a uniform to where?

Does anyone else want to start their internship so much they can't focus on their current job? That is definitely me I just want to leave!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Do we get an information packet?  I have heard that we do and don't, so still confused on that.  I am so beyond excited to start.  I have started obsessing abit.  BUT I JUST CANT WAIT!!! *ahem* yeah.  If I get an info packet, I will let everyone know


----------



## extrahoursguy

Just interviewed for a Graphic Design PI. I am supposed to be getting a call now to set up a third interview too. She told me that her department is behind and they wont offer the spot until the first or second week of May. More waiting. . .


----------



## kmg148

sneekypeeks said:


> Do we get an information packet?  I have heard that we do and don't, so still confused on that.  I am so beyond excited to start.  I have started obsessing abit.  BUT I JUST CANT WAIT!!! *ahem* yeah.  If I get an info packet, I will let everyone know



I've heard yes/no too. My friend told me he never got one. I wish there was more clarification.


----------



## Island_Palm

anyone have any information or heard anything from Distributed Marketing Services Event Planning or Training/Event Planning?

I feel like ive been waiting for-ev-ver!!!

Congrats to all those who have gotten MI and PI's!


----------



## pman111

kmg148 said:


> I've heard yes/no too. My friend told me he never got one. I wish there was more clarification.



My recruiter told me I would get hard copies of everything in the mail but this was a week ago and nothing had come.  But she said it would happen.


----------



## graygables

When I got my management internship, I received a red folder, but it really didn't have much information in it, per se. It was still exciting, though.   As check-in got closer, there were more informative emails, changing locations and times of the check in (before my semester, they checked in at Vista, for us, they checked us in at Casting and we had a scheduled time to be there).

As for the catering management role, I can't say for certain, but I think it's safe to assume since it's salaried/management, you'll be in business attire, so follow the guidelines for non-costumed women. NO capris, even if they are "business" looking and dress shorts are only permitted with hose and a matching jacket (which cannot come off).  i have found it handy to have 3 pant suits and several pairs of pants with blouses that can mix/match.  I refuse to wear panty hose, so I wear pants every day.  I'm also a comfort-over-cute shoe person (learned THAT one the hard way), so I invested in 2 good-quality comfortable pairs, one black, one brown.  If you wait until you get there, they have a shoe-mobile that will spread out payments with an automatic deduction from your paycheck, which is very nice.  You can preview what they have at https://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/index.cfm?changeWebsite=US_en

Continued congratulations to all who have gotten offers!  This is the anniversary of my MI Call (it was on Earth Day while I was walking into DAK to work, I will never forget it!)


----------



## jess25

kmg148 said:


> Jess, I sent you a PM the other day, did you get it?


kmg, I'm trying to send you a PM but it doesn't let me?? :/


----------



## jess25

Nicsnick said:


> My husband applied for a PI back in February and had a screening interview on Feb. 23. He got a call on Friday offering him one of the PIs that he applied for!!! It is the HRIS (Human resources information systems!!) It was his first choice!! He starts June 17th!!


Congrats to your husband!! HR is also what applied for. I'm hoping I hear something soon. I had my second interview on Wednesday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed .


----------



## jess25

Congrats to all of you who have received the amazing and exciting news!! June is almost here


----------



## pinktink88

hey guys ANYYYYYYYYYYY info on internships in the costuming catergory??? (Design,merchandising etc)
I've been waiting forever and i'm starting to get really nervous and havn't met anyone else who applied for them.
HELP!


----------



## dopeyrunner

Has anyone heard yet from PI's that were alumni only?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

dopeyrunner said:


> Has anyone heard yet from PI's that were alumni only?



I was offered Guest Relations  [so were a couple of others on the board]

I also know that some of the alum-only event planning calls have gone out.... as well as at least one DVC Sales Assistant call.


----------



## pman111

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I was offered Guest Relations  [so were a couple of others on the board]
> 
> I also know that some of the alum-only event planning calls have gone out.... as well as at least one DVC Sales Assistant call.



As far as i know, there are still a ton of people waiting for a call/email.  Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

definitely... there are still tons of AO positions to be filled seems like. So yes, they are starting to make moves on the applications but its nowhere near over.


----------



## APRP

A couple of people have asked about the Information Technology internships (myself included) - has anyone heard anything about their application for it?  I had the first interview, but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Princess001

APRP said:


> A couple of people have asked about the Information Technology internships (myself included) - has anyone heard anything about their application for it?  I had the first interview, but haven't heard anything since.



I have also not heard anything up till now....
I was told that I will hear something by May 1st..What about you??


----------



## bluefairy88

The people who got Guest relations are soo lucky. I talked to a few different recruiters/people and heard that they get like over 700 applications for that one and less than 20  wll get picked this season.  good job to you guys i hope to be in your position 1 day even though this semester its not looking good


----------



## peanutproduct

APRP said:


> A couple of people have asked about the Information Technology internships (myself included) - has anyone heard anything about their application for it?  I had the first interview, but haven't heard anything since.



I applied for one of the ones under IT, but not the actual information technology internship. I still haven't heard anything either. I wish they'd send something - even if it's the rejection, at least I won't just be waiting!


----------



## Nicsnick

My husband applied for a couple of PIs under the IT catagory. He got a call a week and a half ago offering him the HRIS call center PI!! 

He also applied for  (and didnt hear anything about)

Information Technology Professional Internship 
Data Management Professional Internship
CMR Database Operations Professional Internship


----------



## APRP

Nicsnick said:


> My husband applied for a couple of PIs under the IT catagory. He got a call a week and a half ago offering him the HRIS call center PI!!
> 
> He also applied for  (and didnt hear anything about)
> 
> Information Technology Professional Internship
> Data Management Professional Internship
> CMR Database Operations Professional Internship



Tell him I said congratulations!!

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.  The only information that I have so far is a May 1 deadline from Casting - I'm hoping they are just running a bit behind schedule.


----------



## ESCAPAY

Hi everyone! 
I officially accepted my role today as a Marine Biology PI at the Seas 
Can't wait to see you all down there!

Congrats to those with offers & good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## GTckim

Hey all,

New to the boards but I just accepted my Project Analyst position for the Costuming Division. Needless to say I'm very excited!


----------



## ESCAPAY

GTckim said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New to the boards but I just accepted my Project Analyst position for the Costuming Division. Needless to say I'm very excited!



Congratulations!


----------



## GTckim

Thanks!

Question, does anyone know where I can view the housing choices? I just want a glimpse of what I should expect from Disney housing...


----------



## pinktink88

Congrats GTckim! When did you get a call? Did you have a second interview at all??


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

ESCAPAY said:


> Hi everyone!
> I officially accepted my role today as a Marine Biology PI at the Seas
> Can't wait to see you all down there!
> 
> Congrats to those with offers & good luck to those still waiting!





GTckim said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New to the boards but I just accepted my Project Analyst position for the Costuming Division. Needless to say I'm very excited!



Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Dani_H

GTckim said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Question, does anyone know where I can view the housing choices? I just want a glimpse of what I should expect from Disney housing...



 GTckim, if you youtube Patterson Court apartment you can find a lot of videos that take you on a tour of the apartment. As far as I know Patterson is the only Disney Housing choice for PI's.

But if you are an MI you cannot live in disney housing, you must find an apartment.


----------



## GTckim

Thanks everybody!

@pinktink88

I emailed you in response but in case you didn't get it... No, I did not have a second interview. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ESCAPAY

Dani_H said:


> But if you are an MI you cannot live in disney housing, you must find an apartment.



Does anyone know why MI's can't live in housing? Is it because they're making more money?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

ESCAPAY said:


> Does anyone know why MI's can't live in housing? Is it because they're making more money?



Hmm. I guess I always thought it was a combination of (A) making more money and (B) a conflict of interest... As a CP, wouldn't it be odd to live in the same dorm-like apartment complex as some of your management team members?


----------



## ESCAPAY

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hmm. I guess I always thought it was a combination of (A) making more money and (B) a conflict of interest... As a CP, wouldn't it be odd to live in the same dorm-like apartment complex as some of your management team members?



Ah! Very true - talk about awkward moments


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hmm. I guess I always thought it was a combination of (A) making more money and (B) a conflict of interest... As a CP, wouldn't it be odd to live in the same dorm-like apartment complex as some of your management team members?



I agree..

I think it's mostly because it is a conflict of interest. There is too great a chance (because of the randomness of roommate placement) that you could end up rooming with a superior or someone you manage, which really isn't appropriate.


----------



## SillyRabbit

Still waiting.. they said this week.. this week is almost over =[


----------



## floaton

I can say I am feeling the crunch as well. I haven't heard anything and May 1st is quickly approaching...


----------



## Ariel864

pixie dust for everyone! fingers crossed that you hear something by tomorrow!


----------



## SleepingBeauty2010

floaton said:


> I can say I am feeling the crunch as well. I haven't heard anything and May 1st is quickly approaching...



yes, this wait is not getting any easier.  

and i def need that pixie dust!!


----------



## ESCAPAY

Ariel864 said:


> pixie dust for everyone! fingers crossed that you hear something by tomorrow!



YES! Dumping LOADS of pixie dust on you guys


----------



## graygables

Just breathe...I know it's so hard waiting. and wondering.  and worrying.  and...

Continuing pixies to everyone still in limbo!

(p.s. mine isn't PI related, but some people have been asking...I didn't get the Epcot gig, but I had another interview for DAK yesterday, so still waiting on that one.  BREATHE!  )


----------



## sneekypeeks

Gray,
Congrats on your second DAK interview!  

Good luck to everyone waiting.  I heard from facebook that a recruiter said that no news is good news.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## kmg148

Heard through the grapevine that there were over 1,000 applicants for GR and only around 15 selected. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## MsLindsey2

I'm guessing perhaps the deadline to hear back may be extended considering there are still PI openings listed on disneycareers.com for _Summer_ 2010.  Maybe they're extremely backlogged?  

I'm still waiting to hear back about my Summer 2010 PI.


----------



## jess25

So, I just want to say thank you to all of you who helped me stay positive and keep my sanity during this entire process.... I GOT ACCEPTED !!! I'm going to be working for OL&D Training and Development (branch within HR) and start June 17th !!! I'm soooo excited and can't wait to move up from Miami!  Congrats to all of you who've gotten accepted and good luck to those who are still waiting. Stay positive! You have one more day


----------



## ESCAPAY

jess25 said:


> So, I just want to say thank you to all of you who helped me stay positive and keep my sanity during this entire process.... I GOT ACCEPTED !!! I'm going to be working for OL&D Training and Development (branch within HR) and start June 17th !!! I'm soooo excited and can't wait to move up from Miami!  Congrats to all of you who've gotten accepted and good luck to those who are still waiting. Stay positive! You have one more day




Oooh! Congratulations, that is so exciting!!! 
Come onnnnnnnnnn June 17th, come faster!!!!


----------



## jess25

ESCAPAY said:


> Oooh! Congratulations, that is so exciting!!!
> Come onnnnnnnnnn June 17th, come faster!!!!


Thanks !!! YES, come on June 17th!!! lol


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Well this has not been the best day, but I can't say I wasn't expecting a sad email at this point. 

Congratulations to all of those headed down in June. If you're not too busy having the times of your lives, stop in and let us know how it's going. (Especially you GR folks!  )

So...do you all think it is too early to start a Spring 2011 PI thread?


----------



## kmg148

jess25 said:


> So, I just want to say thank you to all of you who helped me stay positive and keep my sanity during this entire process.... I GOT ACCEPTED !!! I'm going to be working for OL&D Training and Development (branch within HR) and start June 17th !!! I'm soooo excited and can't wait to move up from Miami!  Congrats to all of you who've gotten accepted and good luck to those who are still waiting. Stay positive! You have one more day



CONGRATS JESS!


----------



## SillyRabbit

I got a rejection email for the social media position I applied for, but my 2nd interview was for multicultural marketing.. I still have hope =]


----------



## floaton

I still have not heard back on the results of my Graphic Design and Communication PI applications. 

Does anyone have any potential feedback?

I emailed them Sunday about not being contacted in regards to my acceptance or rejection.

 I thought I read somewhere that they where running behind in this particular area of PI applications. Can anyone confirm or deny these rumors?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

floaton said:


> I still have not heard back on the results of my Graphic Design and Communication PI applications.
> 
> Does anyone have any potential feedback?
> 
> I emailed them Sunday about not being contacted in regards to my acceptance or rejection.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that they where running behind in this particular area of PI applications. Can anyone confirm or deny these rumors?



There was one person on the Fall 2010 Professional Internship Facebook group who was offered a Graphic Design Internship on Friday (or late last week sometime, I remember it was very close to the May 1st deadline). I don't have any additional information, but if thats one that you applied for then yes, they do seem to be running a bit late in the game.


----------



## floaton

Well I found the internship hotline and called them. They said that "the Distribution Marketing Production Artist - Technical Photographer - Distribution Marketing Services Graphic Design PI's, were all still pending in status and I should know by the end of the week."

So I suppose if anyone else needed to know about those three, there you go.


----------



## graygables

floaton said:


> I still have not heard back on the results of my Graphic Design and Communication PI applications.
> 
> Does anyone have any potential feedback?
> 
> I emailed them Sunday about not being contacted in regards to my acceptance or rejection.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that they where running behind in this particular area of PI applications. Can anyone confirm or deny these rumors?



Let me give you a little Disney Zen advice...   They will tell you when they tell you and not a minute before.  They may also NEVER tell you (as in, rejections sometimes get lost in internet-land).  If I have learned nothing else from the casting process, it is patience.  Once you are in the company, very often the squeaky wheel gets the grease, but until then, calling, emailing, etc is very Borg-like: futile.  There is a process and it is different for each role, each department, each area.  Understanding the unique nuances is not something someone over in casting is going to be able to help you with, so chances are, you are going to get some kind of blanket response.

Patience, young ones.  This is an opportunity to practice it. (believe me, I know, I'm still waiting to hear on something)


----------



## MsLindsey2

graygables said:


> Borg-like: futile.



I <3 you for the Borg reference.


----------



## Juzer

Hello everyone!

I got selected for the CMR Data Mining Professional Internship!  Been super excited since morning. 
I just found this website. I have so many questions but I will keep them for a little later. As of now, I wish all of you who applied good luck and hope you guys make it too!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Juzer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I got selected for the CMR Data Mining Professional Internship!  Been super excited since morning.
> I just found this website. I have so many questions but I will keep them for a little later. As of now, I wish all of you who applied good luck and hope you guys make it too!



Congratulations!!! That's fantastic 

I'm not sure if you are already a member, but there is a Fall 2010 Professional Internship Facebook group too. http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=174708764015&ref=ts Definitely great for getting to know the people you may be working with! 

Congrats again, and I'll see ya down there!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Juzer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I got selected for the CMR Data Mining Professional Internship!  Been super excited since morning.
> I just found this website. I have so many questions but I will keep them for a little later. As of now, I wish all of you who applied good luck and hope you guys make it too!



Congrats!


----------



## Juzer

Thank u invisible ears and Sarah! 

@ invisible ears: i tried searching for the fb group earlier but didn't find it. Thanks for the link.. I'll join asap.


See y'all soon


----------



## SillyRabbit

Well I have yet to hear anything from Disney, I don't want to give up, but I'm kinda loosing hope here.. =[


----------



## heizhongxiaoyu

Juzer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I got selected for the CMR Data Mining Professional Internship!  Been super excited since morning.
> I just found this website. I have so many questions but I will keep them for a little later. As of now, I wish all of you who applied good luck and hope you guys make it too!



wa~~~so nice! hope everyone good luck!


----------



## ESCAPAY

May 10 is tomorrow - good luck to those still waiting!!
Crossing my fingers for all of you!


----------



## kmg148

I actually found out last month, but can officially share my excitement and say it public. I got the PI in Guest Relations!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

kmg148 said:


> I actually found out last month, but can officially share my excitement and say it public. I got the PI in Guest Relations!



Congrats to you!


----------



## ESCAPAY

kmg148 said:


> I actually found out last month, but can officially share my excitement and say it public. I got the PI in Guest Relations!



Ah, yay - congratulations! Doesn't it feel awesome to say it in public (;


----------



## FoxwithEars

Hey, I just recently (over the weekend) applied for a Disney PI, and I was wondering when I should get a response back. I know majority of people applied months ago and recently heard back, so I was just wondering if I should get an answer soon? because the summer is about to start!


----------



## ESCAPAY

FoxwithEars said:


> Hey, I just recently (over the weekend) applied for a Disney PI, and I was wondering when I should get a response back. I know majority of people applied months ago and recently heard back, so I was just wondering if I should get an answer soon? because the summer is about to start!



Which PI did you apply for? As far as I know, Fall 2010 PI's have been chosen (deadline was March 2010), and Spring 2011 applications haven't gone up yet?


----------



## FoxwithEars

Undergraduate Intern - CORE - Summer 2010


----------



## ESCAPAY

FoxwithEars said:


> Undergraduate Intern - CORE - Summer 2010



Well I'm not too sure about the summer ones - but when I applied for Fall (Feb. 11) I heard back 5 days later with an email asking for more info (fill out a questionnaire & send a cover letter) I heard back a few more times (to do interviews & to provide a little information) and all in all it took almost exactly 2 months from application to acceptance. And it will probably be faster for you since summer's coming pretty fast! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## MsLindsey2

FoxwithEars said:


> Undergraduate Intern - CORE - Summer 2010



The internship I applied for is for Summer 2010.  I'm assuming we'll hear back sometime soon since the summer is about to begin!


----------



## PrincessINTraining

I'm hoping to do the college program there and then possibly looking for a job within. Can anyone share their experinces about working there after the college program?


----------



## Lady V

wrong thread!!!  sorry!!!!  Good luck to everyone!!.


----------



## sylvesterT21

I got a PI in Downtown Disney Guest Relations!

anyone else looking for housing?


----------



## kmg148

Congrats!! Can't wait to meet you down there!


----------



## BBBlade

Hey all,
Just a quick question, did everyone accepted into a Management internship already have their degree? I made it to interview 3 of the Fall set, and literally the guy told me I didnt get it because there was one spot left for the location they had me set for, and the other person already graduated. Completely heartbreaking, to say the least. At least I live down here, so it's not like I have to quit my job or anything. Soo.. other than being able to finish 3 semesters at once, any interview pointers for spring? haha!


----------



## graygables

BBBlade said:


> Hey all,
> Just a quick question, did everyone accepted into a Management internship already have their degree? I made it to interview 3 of the Fall set, and literally the guy told me I didnt get it because there was one spot left for the location they had me set for, and the other person already graduated. Completely heartbreaking, to say the least. At least I live down here, so it's not like I have to quit my job or anything. Soo.. other than being able to finish 3 semesters at once, any interview pointers for spring? haha!



I had my BA (from many moons ago  ), but was in the midst of my Master's.  I was about halfway through when I went on my MI.  I wouldn't say that it was so much about having the degree completed as it may have been about opportunity.  This would have been the other person's last chance, but you have more time to apply.  It's got to be difficult making the decisions choosing whom they believe to be the best person for THAT role at THAT time.  

There were several of us heartbroken for Spring 2009 when ALL of the MIs were outright cancelled due to economic conditions.  It was ugly.  The good news was that several of us were hired in for Fall MIs so there was a happy ending.  Chin up.  I'm a firm believer in being where one is supposed to be at any given time.  Are there lessons you still need to learn or experiences you still need to have to better prepare you for a management internship?  See what you can do to make those happen while you wait for the next round of interviews.


----------



## Ariel864

BBBlade said:


> Hey all,
> Just a quick question, did everyone accepted into a Management internship already have their degree? I made it to interview 3 of the Fall set, and literally the guy told me I didnt get it because there was one spot left for the location they had me set for, and the other person already graduated. Completely heartbreaking, to say the least. At least I live down here, so it's not like I have to quit my job or anything. Soo.. other than being able to finish 3 semesters at once, any interview pointers for spring? haha!



First of all BBBlade, getting to that round of MI interviews is amazing! You should be so proud of yourself for getting that far. I'm sorry that it turned out that way. I wish you the best of luck in the future, it seems like you have a good chance of getting it for another program season. Best wishes and pixie dust!


----------



## Jaybe08

I think I might be working in the Studio Animation Building, but was wondering exactly where that's located. It is located in the Studios, between Mermaid and Playhouse Disney?


----------



## Berlioz70

The Animation Building is HUGE! Yes, the Guest entrance is located between Mermaid and Playhouse, but that's only a very small section. You'll be accessing it from backstage where all of the offices and conference rooms are. I get lost when I have meetings there all the time. At least parking is not that bad - when I have meetings on the other side of the park there is never anywhere to park!


----------



## Jaybe08

If I remember correctly parking for cast members is in the garage, correct?


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

I know this is kind of last minute, but I got an offer for June!!! I'm not sure why I didn't hear until now, but I am so excited that I got my top choice of Guest Relations! 

Thank you all so much for being here during this journey. It was so nice to have others here that were going through the same nerves as I was.  

Can't wait to meet some of you in June!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Looks like those of us who opted to stay in Disney housing have been moved to an off property apartment complex. And only 13 days before check-in!  This will be interesting!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Sarah,

Wow, really?!  Where are they putting you?  Are you having to pay the same amount for stuff and all that jazz?  Good luck!

Berlioz,

Where is your original blog at?  I loved reading it!  When I go to your homepage now, I go to your character site.  Thanks =)


----------



## sneekypeeks

OMG Are we there yet?


----------



## kmn952

So this is a little random but does anyone know if they ever offer PIs the opportunity to extend? I know that I will want to continue my career with Disney but I wont be in college and able to apply for a CP or anything like that after this! Thanks


----------



## graygables

kmn952 said:


> So this is a little random but does anyone know if they ever offer PIs the opportunity to extend? I know that I will want to continue my career with Disney but I wont be in college and able to apply for a CP or anything like that after this! Thanks



As long as you won't be there for more than a year on a student program and if they like you, yes, you can sometimes extend.  I had done a CP in Spring '09, then did the internship in Fall '09, so I could not extend.  I was fortunate enough to be in the right place at the right time and was statused the day after my internship ended.


----------



## graygables

sneekypeeks said:


> OMG Are we there yet?



Almost!!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## lotrgal

Hello! 

Im finishing up m internship here a Disney World and I dont need my car anymore! It has low miles only 113000 and has nice ice cold A/C!! Great stereo system put in by previous owner. NEW TRANSMISSION AND REAR BRAKES!!! Pumping gas takes longer than usual but still gets amazing gas mileage!! 33-35 mpg! Only a few scratches here and there but overall looks great!! Give me a call and Ill be happy to show her to you! 

Ana 
425-698-7480


----------



## kmg148

113,000 is low miles?


----------



## sneekypeeks

What kind of car is it?  What year, what color, etc...


----------

